# ... la carnefice....



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Salve a tutti. E’ qualche mese che vi leggo, ma solo oggi ho trovato la forza di scrivere. Premetto che sono il carnefice, non la vittima. Sono quasi due anni che ho una relazione extraconiugale con un collega (anche lui sposato con figli). Non so perché è iniziata (non credo di aver avuto problemi con mio marito che mi hanno spinto fra le sue braccia, forse è proprio stronzaggine mia) ma so che sta continuando perché mi sono innamorata di lui e so che deve finire perché amo mio marito! Lo so già… se lo amassi veramente non gli faresti questo…. È vero! Ma è questo ciò che sento! Vorrei tornare indietro e non aver mai corrisposto le sue avance! Sto male perché non voglio continuare così, voglio trovare la forza di troncare questa storia prima che sia troppo tardi! In realtà è da febbraio che ci sto provando (forze senza troppa convinzione direte voi) ma ci ricasco sempre… dai un’ultima volta ancora…. Su solo un bacino…. Oggi, dopo il nostro incontro, sono tornata in ufficio piangendo perché avrei dovuto essere più forte e non cedere…. Ieri ho detto no… oggi non ci sono riuscita…. Non so più cosa fare! Anche lui mi dice che dobbiamo smettere, che questa è l'ultima volta, ma dopo un pò torna a cercarmi! Non posso cambiare lavoro perchè siamo entrambi soci, con altri colleghi, di uno studio legale e avrei veramente dei problemi a trovare una scusa plausibile per andarmene! Certo, me lo merito, potevo tenere a freno le "voglie", ma non sono qui per cercare giustificazioni (che non esistono) al mio comportamento, ma consigli su come venir fuori da questo casino!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

non esiste la pillolina magica.
Devi cercare di capire cosa vuoi.
Il marito ubriaco  e la botte piena non è di questo mondo


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. E’ qualche mese che vi leggo, ma solo oggi ho trovato la forza di scrivere. Premetto che sono il carnefice, non la vittima. Sono quasi due anni che ho una relazione extraconiugale con un collega (anche lui sposato con figli). Non so perché è iniziata (non credo di aver avuto problemi con mio marito che mi hanno spinto fra le sue braccia, forse è proprio stronzaggine mia) ma so che sta continuando perché mi sono innamorata di lui e so che deve finire perché amo mio marito! Lo so già… se lo amassi veramente non gli faresti questo…. È vero! Ma è questo ciò che sento! Vorrei tornare indietro e non aver mai corrisposto le sue avance! Sto male perché non voglio continuare così, voglio trovare la forza di troncare questa storia prima che sia troppo tardi! In realtà è da febbraio che ci sto provando (forze senza troppa convinzione direte voi) ma ci ricasco sempre… dai un’ultima volta ancora…. Su solo un bacino…. Oggi, dopo il nostro incontro, sono tornata in ufficio piangendo perché avrei dovuto essere più forte e non cedere…. Ieri ho detto no… oggi non ci sono riuscita…. Non so più cosa fare! Anche lui mi dice che dobbiamo smettere, che questa è l'ultima volta, ma dopo un pò torna a cercarmi! Non posso cambiare lavoro perchè siamo entrambi soci, con altri colleghi, di uno studio legale e avrei veramente dei problemi a trovare una scusa plausibile per andarmene! Certo, me lo merito, potevo tenere a freno le "voglie", ma non sono qui per cercare giustificazioni (che non esistono) al mio comportamento, ma consigli su come venir fuori da questo casino!


intanto teresa, buon pomeriggio e benvenuta. Non sono proprio adatta a darti consigli nello specifico ma penso che "le ferie degli avvocati", se non siete entrambi impegnati in sessioni feriali, potranno darti una mano se sei davvero intenzionata a troncare. Prova a cambiare cellulare, così nelle ferie sei irrintracciabile.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. E’ qualche mese che vi leggo, ma solo oggi ho trovato la forza di scrivere. Premetto che sono il carnefice, non la vittima. Sono quasi due anni che ho una relazione extraconiugale con un collega (anche lui sposato con figli). Non so perché è iniziata (non credo di aver avuto problemi con mio marito che mi hanno spinto fra le sue braccia, forse è proprio stronzaggine mia) ma so che sta continuando perché mi sono innamorata di lui e so che deve finire perché amo mio marito! Lo so già… se lo amassi veramente non gli faresti questo…. È vero! Ma è questo ciò che sento! Vorrei tornare indietro e non aver mai corrisposto le sue avance! Sto male perché non voglio continuare così, voglio trovare la forza di troncare questa storia prima che sia troppo tardi! In realtà è da febbraio che ci sto provando (forze senza troppa convinzione direte voi) ma ci ricasco sempre… dai un’ultima volta ancora…. Su solo un bacino…. Oggi, dopo il nostro incontro, sono tornata in ufficio piangendo perché avrei dovuto essere più forte e non cedere…. Ieri ho detto no… oggi non ci sono riuscita…. Non so più cosa fare! Anche lui mi dice che dobbiamo smettere, che questa è l'ultima volta, ma dopo un pò torna a cercarmi! Non posso cambiare lavoro perchè siamo entrambi soci, con altri colleghi, di uno studio legale e avrei veramente dei problemi a trovare una scusa plausibile per andarmene! Certo, me lo merito, potevo tenere a freno le "voglie", ma non sono qui per cercare giustificazioni (che non esistono) al mio comportamento, *ma consigli su come venir fuori da questo casino*!


 Se sei davvero motivata ad uscirne, da questo istante chiudi! E' come per le sigarette o per la dieta... è solo una questione di testa.
Ma se hai anche il minimo dubbio dentro... domani ricominci.


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non esiste la pillolina magica.
> Devi cercare di capire cosa vuoi.
> Il marito ubriaco e la botte piena non è di questo mondo


spero di sapere cosa voglio... non mi va assolutamente di tenere il piede in due scarpe... voglio stare con mio marito, voglio la mia famiglia, ma il problema è che non è stata una scappatella di sesso, tra l'altro non avevo mai tradito prima! nemmeno i vari fidanzatini!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> spero di sapere cosa voglio... non mi va assolutamente di tenere il piede in due scarpe... voglio stare con mio marito, voglio la mia famiglia, ma il problema è che non è stata una scappatella di sesso, tra l'altro non avevo mai tradito prima! nemmeno i vari fidanzatini!


è stato quel che è stato.
Sai bene che entrambi non li puoi avere.
Rimboccati le maniche e lotta per ricostruire con tuo marito se è questo che vuoi.


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> intanto teresa, buon pomeriggio e benvenuta. Non sono proprio adatta a darti consigli nello specifico ma penso che "le ferie degli avvocati", se non siete entrambi impegnati in sessioni feriali, potranno darti una mano se sei davvero intenzionata a troncare. Prova a cambiare cellulare, così nelle ferie sei irrintracciabile.


il brutto del nostro rapporto è che non abbiamo mai avuto bisogno di scambiarci messaggini o telefonate compromettenti! le volte che ci chiamiamo per telefono è solo ed esclusivamente per lavoro! Però spero che intanto 15 giorni siano un piccolo passo...


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è stato quel che è stato.
> Sai bene che entrambi non li puoi avere.
> Rimboccati le maniche e lotta per ricostruire con tuo marito se è questo che vuoi.


... con mio marito non è cambiato mai niente! non sospetta nè ha notato niente di strano in me... le cose vanno bene come sono sempre andate... è anche questo che non capisco! perchè diavolo ho iniziato questa storia se non mi mancava NIENTE!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> ... con mio marito non è cambiato mai niente! non sospetta nè ha notato niente di strano in me... le cose vanno bene come sono sempre andate... è anche questo che non capisco! perchè diavolo ho iniziato questa storia se non mi mancava NIENTE!


se posso permettermi ora è inutile sondare, cercare di capire, o altro.
Hai sbagliato e ti è andata di culo che lui non ne ha sofferto.
Ora basta


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> ... con mio marito non è cambiato mai niente! non sospetta nè ha notato niente di strano in me... le cose vanno bene come sono sempre andate... è anche questo che non capisco! perchè diavolo ho iniziato questa storia se non mi mancava NIENTE!


 
niente niente forse no ..... le cause posson esser molteplici e poco chiare, ma credimi ci sono


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se posso permettermi ora è inutile sondare, cercare di capire, o altro.
> *Hai sbagliato e ti è andata di culo che lui non ne ha sofferto.*
> Ora basta


è anche questo che mi ha fatto decidere di scrivervi. Ho letto storie di persone che stanno ancora soffrendo e che forse soffriranno sempre per il tradimento del partner! Ed è vero che quando tradiamo ce ne freghiamo altamente di tutto il resto, pensiamo solo a noi stessi! Forse sto cominciando a svegliarmi da questo sogno (che potrebbe diventare un incubo se non ci fermiamo subito!) ma anche se nel mio cuore non ho dubbi (anzi non mi sono mai posta il dilemma su chi scegliere, la mia famiglia non è mai stata in discussione) voglio comunque dire che è possibile amare due persone contemporaneamente, magari in modo diverso, ma per me è così!


----------



## Bruja (21 Luglio 2009)

*teresa72*



teresa72 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. E’ qualche mese che vi leggo, ma solo oggi ho trovato la forza di scrivere. Premetto che sono il carnefice, non la vittima. Sono quasi due anni che ho una relazione extraconiugale con un collega (anche lui sposato con figli). Non so perché è iniziata (non credo di aver avuto problemi con mio marito che mi hanno spinto fra le sue braccia, forse è proprio stronzaggine mia) ma so che sta continuando perché mi sono innamorata di lui e so che deve finire perché amo mio marito! Lo so già… se lo amassi veramente non gli faresti questo…. È vero! Ma è questo ciò che sento! Vorrei tornare indietro e non aver mai corrisposto le sue avance! Sto male perché non voglio continuare così, voglio trovare la forza di troncare questa storia prima che sia troppo tardi! In realtà è da febbraio che ci sto provando (forze senza troppa convinzione direte voi) ma ci ricasco sempre… dai un’ultima volta ancora…. Su solo un bacino…. Oggi, dopo il nostro incontro, sono tornata in ufficio piangendo perché avrei dovuto essere più forte e non cedere…. Ieri ho detto no… oggi non ci sono riuscita…. Non so più cosa fare! Anche lui mi dice che dobbiamo smettere, che questa è l'ultima volta, ma dopo un pò torna a cercarmi! Non posso cambiare lavoro perchè siamo entrambi soci, con altri colleghi, di uno studio legale e avrei veramente dei problemi a trovare una scusa plausibile per andarmene! Certo, me lo merito, potevo tenere a freno le "voglie", ma non sono qui per cercare giustificazioni (che non esistono) al mio comportamento, ma consigli su come venir fuori da questo casino!


Salve Teresa, vuoi davvero una motivazione per chiudere, visto che le autoconvinzioni pare non bastino? Pensa a cosa ti succederebbe se l'incognita (esiste sempre e comunque fidati, qui ne abbiamo prove a decine) portasse tuo marito a sapere di questa tresca!!!!
Spesso la vera, sola e unica causa deterrente é pensare che quello che ora HAI potresti perderlo poer quello che adesso forse, pur avendolo sarebbe l'ultimo dei tuoi pensieri.
Rifletti!!!!!!!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> è anche questo che mi ha fatto decidere di scrivervi. Ho letto storie di persone che stanno ancora soffrendo e che forse soffriranno sempre per il tradimento del partner! Ed è vero che quando tradiamo ce ne freghiamo altamente di tutto il resto, pensiamo solo a noi stessi! Forse sto cominciando a svegliarmi da questo sogno (che potrebbe diventare un incubo se non ci fermiamo subito!) ma anche se nel mio cuore non ho dubbi (anzi non mi sono mai posta il dilemma su chi scegliere, la mia famiglia non è mai stata in discussione) *voglio comunque dire che è possibile amare due persone contemporaneamente, magari in modo diverso, ma per me è così!*


se tuo marito amasse te e un'altra?
lo accetteresti?


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> niente niente forse no ..... le cause posson esser molteplici e poco chiare, ma credimi ci sono


stiamo insieme da 10 anni, 8 di matrimonio, un figlio di 5 anni, e c'è ancora la passione ed il feeling dei primi giorni. Riusciamo ad avere tempo per noi, andiamo al cinema soli, a cena, nostro figlio è vivace come qualsiasi bambino, ma non è mai stato un problema fra di noi, anzi è quasi geloso di me perchè abbraccio sempre il suo babbo! mi ha sempre rispettata, litighiamo certo, ma adoriamo anche fare pace... forse sarà stato un periodo di conferma da parte mia di essere ancora una donna piacevole ed inconsapevolmente ho mandato dei messaggi a l'altro... non lo so, ma non credo che la colpa possa ricadere su mio marito!


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> stiamo insieme da 10 anni, 8 di matrimonio, un figlio di 5 anni, e c'è ancora la passione ed il feeling dei primi giorni. Riusciamo ad avere tempo per noi, andiamo al cinema soli, a cena, nostro figlio è vivace come qualsiasi bambino, ma non è mai stato un problema fra di noi, anzi è quasi geloso di me perchè abbraccio sempre il suo babbo! mi ha sempre rispettata, litighiamo certo, ma adoriamo anche fare pace... *forse sarà stato un periodo di conferma da parte mia di essere ancora una donna piacevole ed inconsapevolmente ho mandato dei messaggi a l'altro*... non lo so, ma non credo che la colpa possa ricadere su mio marito!


 
qualcosa c'è ..... ed un provolone di fronte a tal situazione ci si butta a pesce


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se tuo marito amasse te e un'altra?
> lo accetteresti?


due anni fa ti avre detto sicuramente di no! ora non potrei risponderti obbiettivamente!


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> qualcosa c'è ..... ed un provolone di fronte a tal situazione ci si butta a pesce


 non so cosa dirti, vedessi tra l'altro che bella moglie che ha! Non so se sono la prima (non credo) e credo che non sarò l'ultima ma non voglio nemmeno far ricadere tutto su di lui perchè chi ci ha messo il sentimento sono stata io, tradendo di fatto due volte mio marito!


----------



## Old Zyp (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> non so cosa dirti, vedessi tra l'altro che bella moglie che ha! Non so se sono la prima (non credo) e credo che non sarò l'ultima ma non voglio nemmeno far ricadere tutto su di lui perchè chi ci ha messo il sentimento sono stata io, tradendo di fatto due volte mio marito!


 
l'importante ora è capire e decidere il da fare. ..... il resto non importa 

sei come tutti noi, viva


----------



## Old Vendetta_1970 (21 Luglio 2009)

Ciao! Se hai letto la mia storia io ho invece tradito in un periodo di grande crisi e mi sono messa dentro ad una storia piu' grande di me. Io non sono riuscita ad innamorarmi dell'altro senza "disinnnamorarmi" di mio marito...piu' mi attaccavo a quello, piu' si distruggeva l'amore con lui. Ora se leggi la mia storia con quello e' finita xche' io volevo chiarire la situazione una volta x tutte e lui ha scelto di non stravolgere la sua vita e rimanere con la moglie. Anche se dice di non amarla e la tradira' sempre.
Io ti consiglio di venirne fuori SUBITO! Se con tuo marito va ancora tutto bene, fallo ora, prima di rovinare tutto. Credimi...non si gioca con queste cose!


----------



## Ingenua (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> è anche questo che mi ha fatto decidere di scrivervi. Ho letto storie di persone che stanno ancora soffrendo e che forse soffriranno sempre per il tradimento del partner! Ed è vero che quando tradiamo ce ne freghiamo altamente di tutto il resto, pensiamo solo a noi stessi! Forse sto cominciando a svegliarmi da questo sogno (che potrebbe diventare un incubo se non ci fermiamo subito!) ma anche se nel mio cuore non ho dubbi (anzi non mi sono mai posta il dilemma su chi scegliere, la mia famiglia non è mai stata in discussione) voglio comunque dire che è possibile amare due persone contemporaneamente, magari in modo diverso, ma per me è così!



Benvnuta Teresa! Scusa ma sono curiosa...in che senso ami contemporaneamente due persone ma in modo diverso? uno è la passione e l'altro la sicurezza?


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Benvnuta Teresa! Scusa ma sono curiosa...in che senso ami contemporaneamente due persone ma in modo diverso? uno è la passione e l'altro la sicurezza?


mio marito è la mia roccia, il mio specchio, il mio opposto! ci scontriamo sulle sciocchezze ma cercando sempre la soluzione più giusta per tutti... è sicuramente la sicurezza, la stabilità ma anche la passione...
l'altro è sicuramente passione, ma anche un caro amico (da prima), e forse freschezza... mi è venuta in mente questa parola, così, (ha 4 anni più di mio marito e 12 più di me!!!). A dicembre io e la mia famiglia abbiamo fatto un viaggio a NY per 2 settimane, la mattina prima di partire mi ha chiamata per dirmi che in ufficio senza di me era perso, che aveva già fatto 3 ca***te e non credeva gli sarei mancata così... credevo di avere le farfalle nello stomaco a sentirlo parlare... 
Mio marito lo amo e lo amerò sempre, ma ti assicuro che ciò che sento per lui non è una cavolata da crisi dei 40 che si avvicinano!


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Vendetta_1970 ha detto:


> Io ti consiglio di venirne fuori SUBITO! Se con tuo marito va ancora tutto bene, fallo ora, prima di rovinare tutto. *Credimi...non si gioca con queste cose*!


se fosse solo un gioco sarebbe finito prima! E' quando ci sono i sentimenti che le cose si complicano! Non gli ho mai chiesto cosa prova e non lo farò mai xchè non influenzerebbe la mia scelta. Voglio stare con la mia famiglia! Devo solo riuscire ad essere veramente forte e sicura per chiudere!


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2009)

vedi se ti riconosci in questa descrizione

un uomo che ami e che ti ama
un figlio adorabile
un lavoro che ti appaga e in cui sai di essere in gamba
qualche difficoltà ormai alle spalle, brillantemente superata
una particolare soddisfazione, probabilmente professionale, abbastanza recente (rispetto al momento in cui hai iniziato la relazione), tipo essere riuscita ad aprire uno studio tuo con alcuni soci o essere diventata socia o aver avuto un esito processuale di particolare rilievo che hai ritenuto una sorta di consacrazione
insomma 
molti obiettivi centrati nel tuo carniere

la paura di essere "arrivata"
di non avere altri traguardi davanti 
le prime rughe
i 40 che si avvicinano 
la voglia di rimetterti in gioco
di provare la tua seduttività

se ti ci rivedi
è quella che spesso negli uomini chiamano "la crisi dei 50 anni"
spesso non c'entra con un matrimonio infelice
alla base c'è più qualcosa come "la malinconia delle cose compiute"

non ami l'altro
ti sei invaghita di come credi di vederti nei suoi occhi
di un'altra chance

chiediti che farebbe se tu, con estrema serietà, gli dicessi "visto che non possiamo fare a meno l'uno dell'altro, molliamo i coniugi e viviamo il nostro amore"

chiediti se vorresti mai rischiare di perdere tuo marito
se sopporteresti il suo dolore al sapere

poi prova a dire quella cosa all'altro
e mentre risponde guardati per come ti vede realmente

vedi che l'innamoramento lo puoi spegnere 
ci vuol tempo
ed è dura
qui c'è chi c'è riuscito

se leggi bene troverai il dolore dei traditi che amano ancora
e quello dei traditori che hanno scoperto di aver perso o rischiato di perdere la persona importante per una sensazione di camminare a 3 metri da terra che hanno chiamato amore 
e invece era un'altra cosa


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Grazie (x amoremio) credo di riconoscermi pienamente, nonostante il mio orgoglio scalpiti! Forse hai ragione in pieno su tutto e avevo già pensato di provare a dirgli che sono innamorata di lui x vedere se riuscivo a farlo scappare... e se invece (so che non è possibile) ma per assurdo si fosse innamorato anche lui? Io voglio stare con mio marito, non voglio lasciarlo, ma a quel punto che gli dico? Guarda scherzavo?


----------



## Old teresa72 (21 Luglio 2009)

Sappiate che mi fa bene parlare con voi, nessuno sa di questa storia, nemmeno la mia migliore amica, siete i miei unici grilli parlanti! Spero solo di essere in tempo e di non bruciarmi i piedi come Pinocchio! Vado a fare la spesa e poi a casa... a domani... buona serata a tutti.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> ... con mio marito non è cambiato mai niente! non sospetta nè ha notato niente di strano in me... le cose vanno bene come sono sempre andate... è anche questo che non capisco! perchè diavolo ho iniziato questa storia se non mi mancava NIENTE!


 
perchè ti piace il sesso... 

basta con la filosofia...

(per carità, può capitare a tutti di volere ciò che nn si possiede)... 

Consigli non ti servono, sai già tutto da te, sai che sbagli, sai che dovresti troncare e sai anche che tuo marito nn lo merita...


----------



## Amoremio (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Grazie (x amoremio) credo di riconoscermi pienamente, nonostante il mio orgoglio scalpiti! Forse hai ragione in pieno su tutto e avevo già pensato di provare a dirgli che sono innamorata di lui x vedere se riuscivo a farlo scappare... e se invece (so che non è possibile) ma per assurdo si fosse innamorato anche lui? Io voglio stare con mio marito, non voglio lasciarlo, ma a quel punto che gli dico? Guarda scherzavo?


ma lui te lo dirà
a te non devono interessare le parole che ti dirà
ma lo sguardo che farà prima di ricomporsi per dirti quel che gli serve per tenerti come compagna di letto

"scherzavo" è un'ottima opzione
non la migliore

il tuo scopo non è farlo scappare (chi scappa da una giovane donna calda?)
è (se lo è) scappare tu

la tua decisione devi averla già presa prima


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> è anche questo che mi ha fatto decidere di scrivervi. Ho letto storie di persone che stanno ancora soffrendo e che forse soffriranno sempre per il tradimento del partner! Ed è vero che quando tradiamo ce ne freghiamo altamente di tutto il resto, pensiamo solo a noi stessi! Forse sto cominciando a svegliarmi da questo sogno (che potrebbe diventare un incubo se non ci fermiamo subito!) ma anche se nel mio cuore non ho dubbi (anzi non mi sono mai posta il dilemma su chi scegliere, la mia famiglia non è mai stata in discussione) voglio comunque dire che è possibile amare due persone contemporaneamente, magari in modo diverso, ma per me è così!


Si. Per me è possibile. Anch'io sono choccato da tante sofferenze che ho letto qui. Senti ti capisco. Mi ritrovo in pieno. Ascolta: 1) Per favore non dire MAI niente a tuo marito. Ok? Fammi il piacere. 2) Chiediti fino in fondo se per caso questo amore extra non ti abbia gratificato permettendoti di far funzionare meglio il tuo matrimonio 3) Trovare un equilibrio, insomma, se c'è un lavoro di mezzo, non puoi permetterti che il tempo che stai con l'amante vada ad incidere troppo sul tuo lavoro
4) Tieni bene le cose separate sennò vai in paranoia come il sottoscritto, che si è trovato perfino a sentirsi dire dall'amante come deve amare la moglie...( con risultati poco piacevoli).

Poi se senti che non va...e vuoi troncare ti ci vorrebbe la fredda razionalità maschile. Cioè secondo me tu ci caschi, di nuovo, perchè...come dire...vuoi e non vorresti ( e qua mi fermo...non capisco le donne)..


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. E’ qualche mese che vi leggo, ma solo oggi ho trovato la forza di scrivere. Premetto che sono il carnefice, non la vittima. Sono quasi due anni che ho una relazione extraconiugale con un collega (anche lui sposato con figli). Non so perché è iniziata (non credo di aver avuto problemi con mio marito che mi hanno spinto fra le sue braccia, forse è proprio stronzaggine mia) ma so che sta continuando perché mi sono innamorata di lui e so che deve finire perché amo mio marito! Lo so già… se lo amassi veramente non gli faresti questo…. È vero! Ma è questo ciò che sento! Vorrei tornare indietro e non aver mai corrisposto le sue avance! Sto male perché non voglio continuare così, voglio trovare la forza di troncare questa storia prima che sia troppo tardi! In realtà è da febbraio che ci sto provando (forze senza troppa convinzione direte voi) ma ci ricasco sempre… dai un’ultima volta ancora…. Su solo un bacino…. Oggi, dopo il nostro incontro, sono tornata in ufficio piangendo perché avrei dovuto essere più forte e non cedere…. Ieri ho detto no… oggi non ci sono riuscita…. Non so più cosa fare! Anche lui mi dice che dobbiamo smettere, che questa è l'ultima volta, ma dopo un pò torna a cercarmi! Non posso cambiare lavoro perchè siamo entrambi soci, con altri colleghi, di uno studio legale e avrei veramente dei problemi a trovare una scusa plausibile per andarmene! Certo, me lo merito, potevo tenere a freno le "voglie", ma non sono qui per cercare giustificazioni (che non esistono) al mio comportamento, ma consigli su come venir fuori da questo casino!


 non leggerò nulla, per ora, di quello che ti hanno risposto, e ti dirò, invece, che ti capisco: trovarsi in queste situazioni significa non capire più nulla.
La testa si svuota e forse pure il cuore e non sai più chi ami e cosa vuoi.
Tu CREDI di amare entrambi, per mille ragioni (che non conosco), ma questo ovviamente è impossibile. E secondo me più di tutto contano le SCELTE che fai, quella che fai ora, in particolare, di chiudere.
Io penso che si giunge su questo sito quando è il momento giusto e forse ora è il tuo momento: non ne puoi più.
E io sono d'accordo con te. 
Basta, non se ne può più.
Quando sarai fuori da tutto ciò, solo allora capirai e vedrai che era solo un calesse e non amore. Ora non lo puoi vedere.
COsa fare, chiedi? Purtroppo non so quanto tu sia determinata. Certo lo sono in pochi. Io non ero così forte. Per prima cosa ci vuole un distacco. Fisico. 
Tu sola sai come. Ma se facessi domanda per un altro studio? se cambiassi città? Mi dirai: addirittura!! Ti dirò: non ne vale forse la pena per il tuo matrimonio?
Non lasci perchè convinta, lasci perchè stanca. Non è una motivazione molto forte, quindi è fallibile. Togliti da questa situazione e riprenditi la tua vita. Pensa a quanto tempo dedichi a lui, a quanto ne perdi per te e la tua famiglia. 
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Luglio 2009)

*Teresa 72*

Qualche tua deficienza ti ha spinto a tradire.
Dovresti interrogarti e scoprire quali sono le necessità che il tradimento suppliva.
Poi devi perdonare a te stessa l'errore e a quel punto dimenticare l'amante non sarà facile, ma nemmeno difficilissimo.
Comincia a conoscere te stessa, i tuoi traumi e le tue carenze che poi la strada sarà tutta in discesa.
Se decidi di aprirti, qua “le zie” ti vivisezioneranno per benino e non sarà difficile scoprire le tue carenze.
Il fatto di lavorare assieme è un bel casino. Al tuo posto comincerei a pensare ad una alternativa.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Qualche tua deficienza ti ha spinto a tradire.
> Dovresti interrogarti e scoprire quali sono le necessità che il tradimento suppliva.
> Poi devi perdonare a te stessa l'errore e a quel punto dimenticare l'amante non sarà facile, ma nemmeno difficilissimo.
> Comincia a conoscere te stessa, i tuoi traumi e le tue carenze che poi la strada sarà tutta in discesa.
> ...


eccallà!non è ancora arrivata che si è già beccata della deficiente


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eccallà!non è ancora arrivata che si è già beccata della deficiente



Angelo del Male direbbe che defice.
Sempre meglio che dire che ignora e imbelle!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Angelo del Male direbbe che defice.
> Sempre meglio che dire che ignora e imbelle!


deficita non defice. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vedi che sei ignorante , nel senso che ignori?
e anche un po' pirletta nel senso che giri (pirli)


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> deficita non defice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hai proprio ragione!
E ho anche qualche dubbio sull'imbelle.
Sarà che è giusto?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragione!
> E ho anche qualche dubbio sull'imbelle.
> Sarà che è giusto?


imbelle è giusto


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> imbelle è giusto


Imbelle e imbecille mi sembravano parole troppo diverse, ma se lo dici tu mi fido!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> mio marito è la mia roccia, il mio specchio, il mio opposto! ci scontriamo sulle sciocchezze ma cercando sempre la soluzione più giusta per tutti... è sicuramente la sicurezza, la stabilità ma anche la passione...
> l'altro è sicuramente passione, ma anche un caro amico (da prima), e forse freschezza... mi è venuta in mente questa parola, così, (ha 4 anni più di mio marito e 12 più di me!!!). *A dicembre io e la mia famiglia abbiamo fatto un viaggio a NY per 2 settimane*, la mattina prima di partire mi ha chiamata per dirmi che in ufficio senza di me era perso, che aveva già fatto 3 ca***te e non credeva gli sarei mancata così... credevo di avere le farfalle nello stomaco a sentirlo parlare...
> Mio marito lo amo e lo amerò sempre, ma ti assicuro che ciò che sento per lui non è una cavolata da crisi dei 40 che si avvicinano!


Carramba che sorpresa!
Tuo marito è quiiii!!!
Non ricordo il nick.
Qualcuno mi aiuta?


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Carramba che sorpresa!
> Tuo marito è quiiii!!!
> Non ricordo il nick.
> Qualcuno mi aiuta?


no
qui siamo a c'è posta per te e deprechiamo fortemente carramba.
arrangiatevi
stop


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Luglio 2009)

boh.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Rob ha detto:


> E' da tanto che non scrivo...
> Riassumo in breve: dopo 11 anni di fidanzamento ci sposiamo, compriamo casa, abbiamo un figlio: insomma mettiamo su famiglia.
> Sembra che abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per essere felici e sereni.
> Dopo un paio di anni entriamo in crisi.... Probabilmente non ci comprendiamo più come prima. A poco a poco mi allontano da lei sentimentalmente e dopo circa un altro anno conosco un'altra nella mia stessa situazione. Insomma inizio a tradire mia moglie per tre mesi. Confesso a mia moglie che non la amo più come prima. Che le voglio tanto bene, ma che non e' amore....
> ...


Ecco qua è Rob!

Se non è il marito di Teresa è la persona adatta per farle vedere cosa può succedere.


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ecco qua è Rob!
> 
> Se non è il marito di Teresa è la persona adatta per farle vedere cosa può succedere.


Buongiorno. A questo punto potrebbe anche essere, avevo già letto la storia di Rob... non rispecchia mio marito, ma potrebbe essere che io veda le cose diversamente da lui e di conseguenza lui le racconta in un modo ed io in un altro... Ma il mio "altro" non è un cliente, e siamo andati le prime due sett. di dicembre a NY ( x capodanno eravamo a casa con amici), mio marito non si chiama Rob (ma in effetti Teresa è il mio secondo nome!). Potrei anche dire che mio marito non mi tradirebbe mai... ma anch'io non l'avrei mai fatto ed invece eccomi qui! Però pensandoci bene non credo proprio sia lui... peccato niente carrambata.


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

So che ho sbagliato e sto sbagliando, tradisco il mio amore per una "imitazione" di amore... non ho assolutamente intenzione di raccontare a niente a mio marito, non ho necessità di scaricarmi la coscienza facendo sprofondare lui in un abisso... sono io che ho scazzato e sono io che devo portarmi addosso il peso di tutto... la mia scelta l'ho fatta ed è quella di chiudere prima che sia troppo tardi... Ma da sola ho capito che non ci riesco!


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2009)

*Teresa*

Senza tanti preamboli....stai tranquilla perchè non tradisci nessun amore.....e se il tuo modo di amare fosse vermante questo povero genere maschile.....!Stronzaggine?Sicuramente....con una bella dose di egoismo...e indolenza...comunque sei quasi nella norma.....!Non ami entrambi.....ma sei talmente superficiale da credere di amarli.....poi libera di raccontarti tutte le storie che vuoi!!!


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

Vorrei poter tornare indietro... sto male se penso a mio marito.... sto male quando l'altro mi guarda e mi chiede come sto... è arrivato ora e mi scappa già da piangere... forse l'unica vera e reale soluzione sarebbe di mollare tutto e scappare da quì! Non solo per salvare la mia famiglia ma anche la mia stabilità mentale della quale inizio fortemente a dubitare!


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senza tanti preamboli....stai tranquilla perchè non tradisci nessun amore.....e se il tuo modo di amare fosse vermante questo povero genere maschile.....!Stronzaggine?Sicuramente....con una bella dose di egoismo...e indolenza...comunque sei quasi nella norma.....!Non ami entrambi.....ma sei talmente superficiale da credere di amarli.....poi libera di raccontarti tutte le storie che vuoi!!!


  non mi da noia essere attaccata per ciò che sto facendo, mi sembra il minimo, sono io in difetto... chiedo però che le critiche più o meno pesanti siano almeno costruttive... mi stai dicendo che devo continuare così perchè tanto stronza sono e stronza rimango?


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2009)

*Appunto*

Appunto non sarebbe male....!!


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto non sarebbe male....!!


allora sono anche stupida... cosa vi ho scritto a fare!


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2009)

*No*

No ti sto dicendo che adesso è il momento di passare alla cassa e pagare il conto....!Per il resto...sentir parlare di amore mi dà veramente fastidio....l'amore è qualcosa di troppo alto per esser inquinato da tradimenti e trescacce varie!!!


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ti sto dicendo che adesso è il momento di passare alla cassa e pagare il conto....!Per il resto...sentir parlare di amore mi dà veramente fastidio....l'amore è qualcosa di troppo alto per esser inquinato da tradimenti e trescacce varie!!!


potremmo discuterne per giorni di cosa è l'amore... resta sempre e comunque qualcosa di personale che ognuno sente e vive a modo suo.. puoi anche aver ragione te, che non amo nessuno, forse credo di amare ma non ho mai provato l'amore che descrivi te.. non lo so... ripeto che ciò che io provo per mio marito lo chiamo amore, se sbaglio non credo possa essere te a dirmelo. Però che ora devo pagare il conto hai ragione!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> non mi da noia essere attaccata per ciò che sto facendo, mi sembra il minimo, sono io in difetto... chiedo però che le critiche più o meno pesanti siano almeno costruttive... mi stai dicendo che devo continuare così perchè tanto stronza sono e stronza rimango?



se pensavi ti si sarebbe data la soluzione a tutti i tuoi cercati e voluti problemi hai sbagliato.
Ok, stai male, sei nella cacca..vai avanti ancora a piagnuccolare o prendi in mano la situazione e ti schiodi?
L'unica cosa che puoi fare è essere totalmente sincera con te stessa e decidere cosa vuoi fare.
te lo ripeto: entrambi non li puoi avere.
Hai fatto il giro di giostra. 
Ora sei scesa e devi prendere una decisione tu. Nessuno la può e le deve prendere per conto tuo.


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2009)

*.....*

Teresa...se provare amore significa concedersi ad altra persona....qualcosa non torna.......!Io esprimo la mia opinione....e son sicuro che anche tuo marito sapendo del tuo comportamento avrebbe serissimi dubbi....


----------



## Ingenua (22 Luglio 2009)

Devi troncare immediatamente, fatti forza! Quello che ti posso augurare è che questa squallida storiaccia non arrivi mai all'orcchio di tuo marito... sarebbe una catastrofe annunciata. Ti posso anche dire, per esperienza diretta, che anche stando attenti e facendo "le cose per benino" spesso si viene beccati con le mani nella marmellata quando uno meno se lo aspetta.


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se pensavi ti si sarebbe data la soluzione a tutti i tuoi cercati e voluti problemi hai sbagliato.
> Ok, stai male, sei nella cacca..vai avanti ancora a piagnuccolare o prendi in mano la situazione e ti schiodi?
> L'unica cosa che puoi fare è essere totalmente sincera con te stessa e decidere cosa vuoi fare.
> te lo ripeto: entrambi non li puoi avere.
> ...


lo so... passo quasi tutto il giorno a prendere decisioni che forse speravo davvero, inconsciamente, che qui avrei trovato qualcuno con la bacchetta magica che mi avrebbe risolto il problema... purtroppo però è tanto che non credo più alle favole e so che devo pensarci da me...
non piagnucolo per farmi compatire, non sono io la vittima come ho già scritto... però sembrate tutti così sicuri nei vostri commenti che confrontarmi con voi mi da più sicurezza. Anche e soprattutto nelle critiche negative


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> lo so... passo quasi tutto il giorno a prendere decisioni che forse speravo davvero, inconsciamente, che qui avrei trovato qualcuno con la bacchetta magica che mi avrebbe risolto il problema... purtroppo però è tanto che non credo più alle favole e so che devo pensarci da me...
> non piagnucolo per farmi compatire, non sono io la vittima come ho già scritto... però sembrate tutti così sicuri nei vostri commenti che confrontarmi con voi mi da più sicurezza. Anche e soprattutto nelle critiche negative



non ti considero affatto vittima.
Ti dico quello che vorrei mi si dicesse
Lo so che è difficile ma non c'è altro da fare.
Nessuno è sicuro. L'unica cosa sicura è che qualcosa la devi fare.
Tu hai tradito ma non vuoi perdere tuo marito.
E' già u punto di partenza. Nessuno ti accusa, ci sei già tu che sai benissimo di avere sbagliato.
Prova a cercare di capire perchè hai tradito, cosa ti da' più di tuo marito e ,sopratutto, metti sulla bilancia che potresti perdere capra e cavoli e non credo staresti meglio di come stai ora.


----------



## Old sheldon (22 Luglio 2009)

*metti l'altro nella condizione di lasciarti*

Se non  hai la forza di dirgli che non vuoi continuare questa storia, perchè non hai la fermezza per continuare a reggere,usa degli stratagemmi.
Non dire certo che sei innamorata di lui come proponevi in un altro post, incomincia a dire che in casa non sei piu' la stessa, che tuo marito si sta accorgendo che le cose fra voi non sono piu' come prima, che sei scoppiata un paio di volte a piangere davanti a lui e non sei riuscita a giustificarti...........che senti che per uscire da questa situazione forse l'unica via è confessare il tutto a tuo marito.
Secondo me l'altro innestera' una retro veloce.
Sono contrario a dire palle, a nascondere la verita', giusto sarebbe  riuscirci dicendo che vuoi troncare e basta.....ma una bugia a fin di bene, se serve per salvare il tuo matrimonio, dico proprio  salvare, perchè' prima o poi un piede in fallo lo metterai, puo' starci.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> So che ho sbagliato e sto sbagliando, tradisco il mio amore per una "imitazione" di amore... *non ho assolutamente intenzione di raccontare a niente a mio marito, non ho necessità di scaricarmi la coscienza facendo sprofondare lui in un abisso*... sono io che ho scazzato e sono io che devo portarmi addosso il peso di tutto... la mia scelta l'ho fatta ed è quella di chiudere prima che sia troppo tardi... Ma da sola ho capito che non ci riesco!


 E vorrei vedere gli facessi pure questo... giusto per confermare che lo ami così tanto.


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Teresa...se provare amore significa concedersi ad altra persona....qualcosa non torna.......!Io esprimo la mia opinione....e son sicuro che anche tuo marito sapendo del tuo comportamento avrebbe serissimi dubbi....


scusa se ti sembro "attacchina", è che il mio orgoglio a volte mi fa parlare a vanvera! La tua opinione mi aiuta a capire cosa penserebbe sicuramente mio marito di me! Ti ripeto che non devo e non voglio essere compatita ma messa davanti alla dura realtà che non ho nessuna possibilità di venirne fuori se non finisce subito tutto!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> scusa se ti sembro "attacchina", è che il mio orgoglio a volte mi fa parlare a vanvera! La tua opinione mi aiuta a capire cosa penserebbe sicuramente mio marito di me! Ti ripeto che non devo e non voglio essere compatita* ma messa davanti alla dura realtà *che non ho nessuna possibilità di venirne fuori se non finisce subito tutto!


allora aspettiamo che ti scriva cat


----------



## Ingenua (22 Luglio 2009)

sheldon ha detto:


> Se non  hai la forza di dirgli che non vuoi continuare questa storia, perchè non hai la fermezza per continuare a reggere,usa degli stratagemmi.
> Non dire certo che sei innamorata di lui come proponevi in un altro post, incomincia a dire che in casa non sei piu' la stessa, che tuo marito si sta accorgendo che le cose fra voi non sono piu' come prima, che sei scoppiata un paio di volte a piangere davanti a lui e non sei riuscita a giustificarti...........che senti che per uscire da questa situazione forse l'unica via è confessare il tutto a tuo marito.
> Secondo me l'altro innestera' una retro veloce.
> Sono contrario a dire palle, a nascondere la verita', giusto sarebbe  riuscirci dicendo che vuoi troncare e basta.....ma una bugia a fin di bene, se serve per salvare il tuo matrimonio, dico proprio  salvare, perchè' prima o poi un piede in fallo lo metterai, puo' starci.



...anche perchè alla fine di bugie ne ha già dette e di ben più grosse!!!!!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> lo so... passo quasi tutto il giorno a prendere decisioni che forse speravo davvero, inconsciamente, che qui avrei trovato qualcuno con la bacchetta magica che mi avrebbe risolto il problema... purtroppo però è tanto che non credo più alle favole e so che devo pensarci da me...
> non piagnucolo per farmi compatire, non sono io la vittima come ho già scritto... però sembrate tutti così sicuri nei vostri commenti che confrontarmi con voi mi da più sicurezza. Anche e soprattutto nelle critiche negative


il forum ha la sua funzione
supporto e confronto

ognuno di noi sa delle sue vicende cose che non potrà o vorrà mai esprimere qui

spero che tu abbia letto il secondo post che ho scritto

sei un avvocato, sai cos'è la strategia in un processo

metti a punto la tua 
precisa e calata nel contesto
fortemente mirata all'obiettivo
e adeguatamente elastica per poterla adattare alle reazioni di lui

per far questo devi essere lucida e cazzuta
perchè un avvocato coinvolto personalmente nei fatti di causa fatica 3 volte di più


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

sheldon ha detto:


> Se non  hai la forza di dirgli che non vuoi continuare questa storia, perchè non hai la fermezza per continuare a reggere,usa degli stratagemmi.
> Non dire certo che sei innamorata di lui come proponevi in un altro post, incomincia a dire che in casa non sei piu' la stessa, che tuo marito si sta accorgendo che le cose fra voi non sono piu' come prima, che sei scoppiata un paio di volte a piangere davanti a lui e non sei riuscita a giustificarti...........che senti che per uscire da questa situazione forse l'unica via è confessare il tutto a tuo marito.
> Secondo me l'altro innestera' una retro veloce.
> Sono contrario a dire palle, a nascondere la verita', giusto sarebbe  riuscirci dicendo che vuoi troncare e basta.....ma una bugia a fin di bene, se serve per salvare il tuo matrimonio, dico proprio  salvare, perchè' prima o poi un piede in fallo lo metterai, puo' starci.


se scegli questa strategia
non dimenticare di farti sfuggire che tuo marito cercherebbe di far fronte comune con sua moglie, gliene parlerebbe


----------



## Old sheldon (22 Luglio 2009)

*da uomo*

togliti ogni dubbio, se mia moglie mi dicesse che mi ama ma che ha una relazione da due anni con un collega, non  crederei mai alle sue dichiarazioni d'amore.
Non è un tradimento di una notte, di un mese.......2 anni sono tantissimi.
Non penso riuscirei a superare questo trauma, qualsiasi cosa mi dicesse non le crederei.


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

sono una donna di 37 anni, professionista seria e capace, che si sta comportando come una bambina viziata! Sono stata fortunata fino ad oggi e non ho più voglia di sfidare la sorte, (che sia per un capriccio o per uno pseudosentimento). Sono capace di vincere confronti assai difficili (seguo prevalentemente cause penali!) e non riesco a chiudere una storia che ormai mi logora e basta! Ma devo reagire, sto reagendo. E basta che sia convinta io per trasmetterlo anche a lui! Forse è questo che lo ha fatto insistere in questi ultimi mesi, il sentirmi indecisa!


----------



## Old sheldon (22 Luglio 2009)

*Forse è questo che lo ha fatto insistere in questi ultimi mesi, il sentirmi indecisa!*

togli il forse


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

sheldon ha detto:


> togli il forse


tolgo il forse e vi aggiorno più tardi! Non posso continuare un minuto di più a vivere questa situazione! Ora ho un'udienza, ma dopo intendo chiarire la cosa.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> sono una donna di 37 anni, professionista seria e capace, che si sta comportando come una bambina viziata! Sono stata fortunata fino ad oggi e non ho più voglia di sfidare la sorte, (che sia per un capriccio o per uno pseudosentimento). Sono capace di vincere confronti assai difficili (seguo prevalentemente *cause penali*!) e non riesco a chiudere una storia che ormai mi logora e basta! Ma devo reagire, sto reagendo. E basta che sia convinta io per trasmetterlo anche a lui! Forse è questo che lo ha fatto insistere in questi ultimi mesi, il sentirmi indecisa!


meglio (ci contavo)

dunque *strategia*

niente passi falsi

patrocini la parte offesa  (il tuo matrimonio)
che potrebbe avere danni permanenti ed esiziali

tra gli imputati ci sei anche tu

sfrutta questa situazione, non per la fragilità che implica, 
ma per la forza che ti da la conoscenza diretta delle parti in causa


----------



## Grande82 (22 Luglio 2009)

Io ho chiuso molte volte la relazione con il mio ex amante.
Gli dicevo che non volevo e non potevo.
Lui sentiva la mia esitazione. Lasciava sbollire. Tornava a fare pressing.
finchè un giorno non gli ho detto 'mi devi lasciare in pace, smettere di provarci, smetterla, ma non perchè se no non ti resisto, bensì perchè sono stanca di questa situazione e pure tanto'
Da allora lui è tornato a fare pressing con maggior discrezione (non può smettere, è una droga per lui, immagino) e io gli ho detto NO con decisione ad ogni proposta.
Senza minacce di dire tutto alla moglie o simili.
Lui mi diceva 'vediamoci per lavoro' e io mandavo mail.
Lui mi proponeva un caffè dicendo che era nella mia zona e io rispondevo, 'sì, se un giorno o l'altro capiti da queste parti va bene, ma oggi no, sono molto impegnata'
E così via. 
Distaccata. E sinceramente ora mi è davvero indifferente.


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2009)

*teresa72*



teresa72 ha detto:


> sono una donna di 37 anni, professionista seria e capace, che si sta comportando come una bambina viziata! Sono stata fortunata fino ad oggi e non ho più voglia di sfidare la sorte, (che sia per un capriccio o per uno pseudosentimento). Sono capace di vincere confronti assai difficili (seguo prevalentemente cause penali!) e non riesco a chiudere una storia che ormai mi logora e basta! Ma devo reagire, sto reagendo. E basta che sia convinta io per trasmetterlo anche a lui! Forse è questo che lo ha fatto insistere in questi ultimi mesi, il sentirmi indecisa!


Ti ho risposto senza entrare nel tuo privato, con molta prudenza, ma ti ho prefigurato lo scenario per nulla ipotetico di una scoperta da parte di tuo marito... e pare che per te sia lettera morta.
Vogliamoi passare a questo tuo ultimo post? Hai 37 anni sei quella che si dice una persona "realizzata" nel lavoro e nella famiglia....hai deciso di fare quello che ti stava bene comunque e quantunque... non hai sfidato la sorte, hai pensato che quello che é accaduto poteva starci! Sei tosta e ti definisci una che sa cosa fare per "vincere" ma in questo caso usi più la pancia che la testa!!! Reagire vuol dire anche volere il proprio bene "superiore" che non é certo una storiella (anche se di due anni) con solo fini di soddisfacimento superficiale.
Lui fa quello che le torna comodo... finché ce né perché no???? Tu fai quello che credi sia giusto per te... ed allo stato quello che hai fatto fino ad ora non ti conviene, anche perché se hai raggiunto il dubbio, sei nella fase discedente della parabola di questa storia.
Un taglio benefico e dignitoso potrebbe perfino salvare il ricordo "accettabile" di questa storia.
Poi sei tu giudice ed arbitro della questione e, come ben sai essendo pratica di diritto, quello che fa bene alla nostra esistenza non é necessariamente quello che ci piace nella contingenza.
Bruja


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

mi chiedo come  sia possibile che due anni di menzogne e meschinità (perchè tradire significa questo), non lascino profondi segni nell'anima.
Lasciamo stare la storiella della professionista seria e capace che a 37 anni affronta impegnative cause penali... anche perchè non mi pare abbia rilevanza.
Quel che mi sconcerta è l'assoluta leggerezza con la quale si affronta un tradimento e le sue possibili conseguenze.
Io non direi che sei una bambina viziata, ma una che non ha il coraggio di guardare se stessa e le proprie meschinità. Tu sei stata a letto con due uomini contemporaneamente, dici di amare tuo marito, e poi ti gingilli con un altro...non è mica un vizietto il tuo: è una prova di miseria umana considerevole. Un tradimento che si perpetua per due anni,non è un inciampo, ma una tessitura di bugie, falsità, malafede che una persona normale sostiene a fatica.
Ora, pure io ho fatto i miei sbagli, ma non li ho mai considerati capricetti da bambina viziata, ma errori mortificanti, dei quali ancora mi vergogno.
Ma evidentemente sono troppo severa con me stessa, ma io ho della mia coscienza e della mia dignità una altissima considerazione.


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2009)

*Iris*

Mi hai tolto le parole di bocca....immatura!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> meglio (ci contavo)
> 
> dunque *strategia*
> 
> ...


La famiglia non è un'aula di tribunale...ma quale strategia!!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> mi chiedo come sia possibile che due anni di menzogne e meschinità (perchè tradire significa questo), non lascino profondi segni nell'anima.
> Lasciamo stare la storiella della professionista seria e capace che a 37 anni affronta impegnative cause penali... anche perchè non mi pare abbia rilevanza.
> Quel che mi sconcerta è l'assoluta leggerezza con la quale si affronta un tradimento e le sue possibili conseguenze.
> Io non direi che sei una bambina viziata, ma una che non ha il coraggio di guardare se stessa e le proprie meschinità. Tu sei stata a letto con due uomini contemporaneamente, dici di amare tuo marito, e poi ti gingilli con un altro...non è mica un vizietto il tuo: è una prova di miseria umana considerevole. Un tradimento che si perpetua per due anni,non è un inciampo, ma una tessitura di bugie, falsità, malafede che una persona normale sostiene a fatica.
> ...


 Concordo pienamente. Se amore vuol dire ingannare per due anni il proprio partner...


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente. Se amore vuol dire ingannare per due anni il proprio partner...


 E' piuttosto in voga la teoria in base alla quale si può amare contemporaneamente sia marito che amante, e che si possa ripiegare sul marito quando l'amante non ci vuole più.
Ognuno ha il matrimonio che si merita.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E' piuttosto in voga la teoria in base alla quale si può amare contemporaneamente sia marito che amante, e che si possa ripiegare sul marito quando l'amante non ci vuole più.
> Ognuno ha il matrimonio che si merita.


e pure l'amante che si merita, aggiungerei


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> E' piuttosto in voga la teoria in base alla quale *si può amare contemporaneamente sia marito che amante*, e che si possa ripiegare sul marito quando l'amante non ci vuole più.
> Ognuno ha il matrimonio che si merita.


 Se vale per due perchè non tre o quattro? Questo secondo me perchè si è slegato l'innamoramento dall'idea di amore. Non si può essere innamorati che di una sola persona.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> La famiglia non è un'aula di tribunale...ma quale strategia!!!


strategia con l'altro
per chiudere
e non crollare davanti alle contromosse


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> strategia con l'altro
> per chiudere
> e non crollare davanti alle contromosse


Ma se è innamorata folle del marito non divrebbe avere bisogno di strategie.
Se ami una persona, ti ripugna il solo pensiero di andare a letto con un' altra.


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vale per due perchè non tre o quattro? Questo secondo me perchè si è slegato l'innamoramento dall'idea di amore. Non si può essere innamorati che di una sola persona.


ne sono convinta.


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

ma perchè non avere il coraggio di affrontare la realtà?
Se a 37 anni ho bisogno delle attenzioni di un altro uomo, è evidente che mio marito non mi basta, non mi soddisfa più.
E allora bisogna prendere una decisione: o lasciare il marito e dire la verità, oppure ammettere che ci si accontenta del marito, perchè la separazione è un rischio.
Mica siamo tutti coraggiosi...non ho il coraggio di lasciare il coniuge lungamente cornificato? Bene. Non discuto. Ognuno si regola come crede, ma che almeno non si racconti la favoletta dell'amore coniugale ritrovato.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> ma perchè non avere il coraggio di affrontare la realtà?
> Se a 37 anni ho bisogno delle attenzioni di un altro uomo, è evidente che mio marito non mi basta, non mi soddisfa più.
> E allora bisogna prendere una decisione: o lasciare il marito e dire la verità, oppure ammettere che ci si accontenta del marito, perchè la separazione è un rischio.
> Mica siamo tutti coraggiosi...non ho il coraggio di lasciare il coniuge lungamente cornificato? Bene. Non discuto. Ognuno si regola come crede, ma che almeno non si racconti la favoletta dell'amore coniugale ritrovato.


Ma almeno, se si sceglie la terza via (del tradimento) avere il coraggio di chiamare le cose con il loro nome. Dire di amare il marito mentre lo si cornifica per anni col collega è davvero incredibile!


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

D'altra parte continuare un rapporto coniugale per convenienza, e magari un rimasuglio di rispetto reciproco, e affetto, non è reato.


----------



## Grande82 (22 Luglio 2009)

iris, ti leggo caustica, ma non c'è la possibilità che lei abbia attuato il tradimento non per amore (di cui ha ammantato il tutto per sentirsi meno stronza) ma per le ragioni espresse da amoremio e legate al raggiungimento di molti obiettivi e alla 'crisi di mezza età'??? 
spesso si sottovaluta un buon matrimonio e un sentimento profondo per l'emozione delle farfalline, un amore diverso, il primo, da quello a cui siamo abituati... ma lo stesso importante...
magari il suo matrimonio merita ancora una chance?


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> iris, ti leggo caustica, ma non c'è la possibilità che lei abbia attuato il tradimento non per amore (di cui ha ammantato il tutto per sentirsi meno stronza) ma per le ragioni espresse da amoremio e legate al raggiungimento di molti obiettivi e alla 'crisi di mezza età'???
> spesso si sottovaluta un buon matrimonio e un sentimento profondo per l'emozione delle farfalline, un amore diverso, il primo, da quello a cui siamo abituati... ma lo stesso importante...
> magari il suo matrimonio merita ancora una chance?


Non sono caustica.
Certo che ha sottovalutato il matrimonio, altrimenti non avrebbe retto la commedia per due anni. Sinceramente due anni di menzogne mi sembrano troppe.
Posso capire una scappatella..ma due anni sono quasi una bigamia.


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

37 anni sono pochini per la crisi di mezza età. Io non dico che deve lasciare il marito, ma almeno dire a se stessa le cose come stanno. E non stanno come le racconta, a meno che non abbia dell'amore una visione, come dire, molto autoreferente.
Ama se stessa e tutto ciò che le fa comodo.
Ti ripeto, nulla le vieta di chiamare amore pure un furgoncino. Non è reato.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma se è innamorata folle del marito non divrebbe avere bisogno di strategie.
> Se ami una persona, ti ripugna il solo pensiero di andare a letto con un' altra.


è in un momento di confusione 

prima dice che li ama entrambi e che non si è trattato di "crisi dei 40 anni"

poi le chiedo se si riconosce in una serie di circostanze classiche della crisi maschile dei 50 (piuttosto analoga mutatis mutandis a quella femminile dei 40)

e lei dice che la rispecchiano alla perfezione

credo che l'infatuazione provata e il fatto di averci voluto credere
sia totalmente diversa dall'amore

ma ciò non toglie che lei sia coinvolta
e che lui farà probabilmente di tutto per non farla fuggire dal suo letto
(se consideri che si è dipinto come professionalmente imbranato per cogliere la mela!)


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è in un momento di confusione
> 
> prima dice che li ama entrambi e che non si è trattato di "crisi dei 40 anni"
> 
> ...


Un momento che dura da 24 mesi...


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

*iris*

In realtà qua dentro di traditori che si dicano in faccia la verità ne ho letti ben pochini.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Un momento che dura da 24 mesi...


no il momento di confusione è questo

per 24 mesi è stata una str... autoreferenziale

forse ora incomincia a capire di esserlo stata

e non si rispecchia in quel che vede


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> In realtà qua dentro di traditori che si dicano in faccia la verità ne ho letti ben pochini.


 essere onesti con se stessi e non raccontarsela, è la cosa più difficile...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> lo so... passo quasi tutto il giorno a prendere decisioni che forse speravo davvero, inconsciamente, che qui avrei trovato qualcuno con la bacchetta magica che mi avrebbe risolto il problema... purtroppo però è tanto che non credo più alle favole e so che devo pensarci da me...
> non piagnucolo per farmi compatire, non sono io la vittima come ho già scritto... però sembrate tutti così sicuri nei vostri commenti che confrontarmi con voi mi da più sicurezza. Anche e soprattutto nelle critiche negative


Io concordo con tutte le cose negative che sono state scritte.
Soprattutto sul fatto che due anni di menzogne ti devono aver creato un'abitudine alla menzogna da cui è difficile uscire (anche se vedo dei tuoi colleghi che ne hanno fatto un punto di forza professionale).

Ma mi sembra che spesso si pecchi di romanticismo.
Io credo all'amore unico e speciale, ma credo anche che siano rare le persone che lo provano e ancor più rare quelle che lo provano ricambiato in egual misura.

Di conseguenza la maggior parte di noi anela a quella cosa raccontata e descritta che molto spesso è semplice innamoramento che si può ripresentare più volte nella vita.
Son convinta che non esista la meravigliosa e perfetta metà, ma migliaia di persone (di cui possiamo incontrare solo non più di 4 o 5) con cui potremmo vivere una buona vita di amore quieto, sereno, costruttivo con lampi di passionalità insieme.
E' comprensibile che questa persona non ci completerà perfettamente e non soddisferà tutte le nostre esigenze così come noi non saremo tutto per lei.
Qui nasce la necessità della scelta e della volontà.
Quando arrivati all'età in cui ci sentiamo di prendere un impegno con questa persona, tra le tante possibili, prendiamo un impegno in funzione di un progetto comune e per questo progetto che trascende la coppia, la famiglia, ci impegnamo a non cercare altro e a non cogliere altre occasioni di innamoramento.
Se si trova un amante (salvo capiti l'evento raro e meraviglioso di trovare davvero l'altra metà perfetta...) è perché non si ha la serietà per essere fedeli a se stessi e agli impegni presi.
Cosa che in qualunque altro campo è considerata una slealtà imperdonabile.
Tutto il resto mi sembra romanticume o menzogna


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> essere onesti con se stessi e non raccontarsela, è la cosa più difficile...


Posso dire quasi impossibile? Ma per tutti, traditi, traditori, fedeli, single...


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Posso dire quasi impossibile? Ma per tutti, traditi, traditori, fedeli, single...


 puoi ben dirlo...


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2009)

impossibile no.
difficile magari
io personalmente mi dico molte poche palle


----------



## oscuro (22 Luglio 2009)

*........*

Teresa può raccontarsi tutte le favole a lei più gradite e più convenienti.....certo non deve pretendere che noi possiam crederci....!Insomma due anni che ti fai le cosucce tue....e mi parli di amore verso il povero marito tradito....!IRIS condivido tutti i tuoi pensieri....tranne quelli sulle forze dell'ordine....


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

sono troppo orgogliosa e leggere i vostri commenti vi assicuro che fa male, ma è un male necessario! Vedermi con i vostri occhi mi ha fatto veramente capire quanto faccio schifo!Realizzo solo ora, forse, quanto stronza sono. E tutto questo lo scrivo piangendo... ma forse sono lacrime di gioia, liberatorie, perchè se voglio veramente recuperare devo partire dal presupposto che per due anni l'amore verso mio marito l'ho gettato nel cestino! Grazie!


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

*... non mi sembra possibile...*

Forse è stato troppo facile.... forse ha visto che stavolta faccio sul serio, forse davanti agli occhi gonfi ha capito che non ne posso veramente più... ma è finita! Chiusa! Appena arrivato ha notato che avevo pianto, mi ha chiesto perchè, gli ho detto che è finita, sto male e non riesco ad andare avanti così... mi ha risposto che se devo stare male per questo allora va bene, è finita.  Mi sento felice e triste... frastornata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Forse è stato troppo facile.... forse ha visto che stavolta faccio sul serio, forse davanti agli occhi gonfi ha capito che non ne posso veramente più... ma è finita! Chiusa! Appena arrivato ha notato che avevo pianto, mi ha chiesto perchè, gli ho detto che è finita, sto male e non riesco ad andare avanti così... mi ha risposto che se devo stare male per questo allora va bene, è finita. Mi sento felice e triste... frastornata...


 Forse era stufo pure lui.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Forse è stato troppo facile.... forse ha visto che stavolta faccio sul serio, forse davanti agli occhi gonfi ha capito che non ne posso veramente più... ma è finita! Chiusa! Appena arrivato ha notato che avevo pianto, mi ha chiesto perchè, gli ho detto che è finita, sto male e non riesco ad andare avanti così... mi ha risposto che se devo stare male per questo allora va bene, è finita. Mi sento felice e triste... frastornata...


 
Non abbassare la guardia.

Se, come pare, è un "vecchio marpione" ha capito che venirti sotto ora non avrebbe portato a nulla...ma non è detto che non lavori ai fianchi nei prossimi tempi. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oppure gli hai tolto le castagne dal fuoco risolve una situazione che forse anche per lui stava divenendo pesante (e adesso non farti prendere dall'orgoglio del non esser in realtà tu ad aver mollato, ma averlo solo anticipato)... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





In soldoni, ora concentrati solo su tuo marito... ma senza esagerare...


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Forse è stato troppo facile.... forse ha visto che stavolta faccio sul serio, forse davanti agli occhi gonfi ha capito che non ne posso veramente più... ma è finita! Chiusa! Appena arrivato ha notato che avevo pianto, mi ha chiesto perchè, gli ho detto che è finita, sto male e non riesco ad andare avanti così... mi ha risposto che se devo stare male per questo allora va bene, è finita. Mi sento felice e triste... frastornata...


 
prendi sul serio la tua vita...sei fortunata, sei ancora in tempo.
In bocca al lupo!!!


----------



## Old Iris2 (22 Luglio 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Teresa può raccontarsi tutte le favole a lei più gradite e più convenienti.....certo non deve pretendere che noi possiam crederci....!Insomma due anni che ti fai le cosucce tue....e mi parli di amore verso il povero marito tradito....!IRIS condivido tutti i tuoi pensieri....tranne quelli sulle forze dell'ordine....


Immaginavo


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

Forse vi sembrerò pazza, ma mi avete veramente aiutata. Vedermi con i vostri occhi è stato un colpo durissimo ma indispensabile! Fino a quando non vieni accusata di persona puoi leggere qualsiasi altra esperienza ma non ti tocca mai sul vivo! Lo so che forse è presto per gioire, ma credo di aver visto qualcosa nei suoi occhi di diverso... forse di liberazione come dite voi! Non mi importa x quale motivo, mi importa solo che sia finita! Vorrei però poter continuare a confrontarmi con voi perchè in questo momento mi sembrate la mia coscienza risvegliata!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Forse vi sembrerò pazza, ma mi avete veramente aiutata. Vedermi con i vostri occhi è stato un colpo durissimo ma indispensabile! Fino a quando non vieni accusata di persona puoi leggere qualsiasi altra esperienza ma non ti tocca mai sul vivo! Lo so che forse è presto per gioire, ma credo di aver visto qualcosa nei suoi occhi di diverso... forse di liberazione come dite voi! Non mi importa x quale motivo, mi importa solo che sia finita! Vorrei però poter continuare a confrontarmi con voi perchè in questo momento mi sembrate la mia coscienza risvegliata!


Tranquilla, qualche bella randellata non la si risparmia mai a nessuno/a...


----------



## Kid (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Forse vi sembrerò pazza, ma mi avete veramente aiutata. Vedermi con i vostri occhi è stato un colpo durissimo ma indispensabile! Fino a quando non vieni accusata di persona puoi leggere qualsiasi altra esperienza ma non ti tocca mai sul vivo! Lo so che forse è presto per gioire, ma credo di aver visto qualcosa nei suoi occhi di diverso... forse di liberazione come dite voi! Non mi importa x quale motivo, mi importa solo che sia finita! Vorrei però poter continuare a confrontarmi con voi perchè in questo momento mi sembrate la mia coscienza risvegliata!



Sono contento che il forum ti sia stato d'aiuto, ma sappi che se davvero riuscirai a superare questa fase, dopo ti aspetterà quella più difficile: la ricostruzione. 

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sono contento che il forum ti sia stato d'aiuto, ma sappi che se davvero riuscirai a superare questa fase, dopo ti aspetterà quella più difficile: *la ricostruzione*.
> 
> In bocca al lupo.


di te stessa davanti a te stessa

e comunque segui il consiglio di Fedi:
non abbassare la guardia


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Tranquilla, qualche bella randellata non la si risparmia mai a nessuno/a...


 ed io vi prego di continuare a farlo...


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Sono contento che il forum ti sia stato d'aiuto, ma sappi che se davvero riuscirai a superare questa fase, dopo ti aspetterà quella più difficile: la ricostruzione.
> 
> In bocca al lupo.


 
è gia difficile partire dall'idea che per due anni non sono stata quella che credevo di essere... ma almeno ora devo partire da quì! Se penso anche solo lontanamente a cosa sarebbe potuto accadere... mi viene la nausea a pensarci! Quanto sono stata cretina! E stronza! E leggera!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Luglio 2009)

posso suggerire una serie di insulti più pregnanti?

sai io sono la moglie


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> posso suggerire una serie di insulti più pregnanti?
> 
> sai io sono la moglie


 hai ragione, la moglie non l'ho proprio presa in considerazione! Fai pure!


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> è gia difficile partire dall'idea che per due anni non sono stata quella che credevo di essere... ma almeno ora devo partire da quì! Se penso anche solo lontanamente a cosa sarebbe potuto accadere... mi viene la nausea a pensarci! Quanto sono stata cretina! E stronza! E leggera!


Epiteti a parte....da cosa o chi credi che dovresti cominciare?


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Epiteti a parte....da cosa o chi credi che dovresti cominciare?


 sicuramente da me stessa! Vi assicuro che ho pensato spesso al rapporto con mio marito e conoscendomi sarei stata ben felice di poter addossare un pò di colpa anche a lui, ma non è così! Sono io da dover essere analizzata a fondo... ho pensato anche di rivolgermi ad un analista, ma non saprei proprio a chi chiedere un nominativo valido!


----------



## Old teresa72 (22 Luglio 2009)

e per oggi voglio prendermi anche qualche ora libera da dedicare alla mia famiglia! Basta lavoro (tanto non riesco a fare niente!). Vado a casa. Grazie ancora, di cuore... e crepi il lupo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> e per oggi voglio prendermi anche qualche ora libera da dedicare alla mia famiglia! Basta lavoro (tanto non riesco a fare niente!). Vado a casa. Grazie ancora, di cuore... e crepi il lupo.


 Bene, e attenta a non ricascarci!


----------



## Bruja (22 Luglio 2009)

*Iris2*



Iris2 ha detto:


> Ma se è innamorata folle del marito non divrebbe avere bisogno di strategie.
> Se ami una persona, ti ripugna il solo pensiero di andare a letto con un' altra.


Dovrebbe essere così, dovrebbe... ma quante volte ne abbiamo avuto smentita ??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' che quel che pensiamo giusto, ripeto, non sempre coincide con quel che ci piace ... quindi ci si regola in base a quello che reputiamo più importante. Niente di più e niente di meno!
Bruja 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere così, dovrebbe...* ma quante volte ne abbiamo avuto smentita* ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabe'  smentita... anche tu ottimista oggi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dovrebbe essere così, dovrebbe... ma quante volte ne abbiamo avuto smentita ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti è questo che travolge i traditi, non certo il fatto che il partner possa aver provato attrazione per un'altra persona, ma che l'abbia potuta considerare più importante di noi e di ciò che rappresentiamo.


----------



## Old Becco (22 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Salve a tutti. E’ qualche mese che vi leggo, ma solo oggi ho trovato la forza di scrivere. Premetto che sono il carnefice, non la vittima. Sono quasi due anni che ho una relazione extraconiugale con un collega (anche lui sposato con figli). Non so perché è iniziata (non credo di aver avuto problemi con mio marito che mi hanno spinto fra le sue braccia, forse è proprio stronzaggine mia) ma so che sta continuando perché mi sono innamorata di lui e so che deve finire perché amo mio marito! Lo so già… se lo amassi veramente non gli faresti questo…. È vero! Ma è questo ciò che sento! Vorrei tornare indietro e non aver mai corrisposto le sue avance! Sto male perché non voglio continuare così, voglio trovare la forza di troncare questa storia prima che sia troppo tardi! In realtà è da febbraio che ci sto provando (forze senza troppa convinzione direte voi) ma ci ricasco sempre… dai un’ultima volta ancora…. Su solo un bacino…. Oggi, dopo il nostro incontro, sono tornata in ufficio piangendo perché avrei dovuto essere più forte e non cedere…. Ieri ho detto no… oggi non ci sono riuscita…. Non so più cosa fare! Anche lui mi dice che dobbiamo smettere, che questa è l'ultima volta, ma dopo un pò torna a cercarmi! Non posso cambiare lavoro perchè siamo entrambi soci, con altri colleghi, di uno studio legale e avrei veramente dei problemi a trovare una scusa plausibile per andarmene! Certo, me lo merito, potevo tenere a freno le "voglie", ma non sono qui per cercare giustificazioni (che non esistono) al mio comportamento, ma consigli su come venir fuori da questo casino!


 -------------------------------------------

Secono me i problemi con tuo marito ci sono, eccome!
una scopatina dopo una serata leggermente etilica, ci può anche stare. Una storia che va avanti da mesi è tutta un'altra cosa. Non concentrarti sul tuo amante, analizza il rapporto con tuo marito e verifica tutte le dinamiche famigliari e vedrai che da qualche parte c'è una falla che sta ingrandendosi..... occhio a non affondare .
becco


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti è questo che travolge i traditi, non certo il fatto che il partner possa aver provato attrazione per un'altra persona, ma che l'abbia potuta considerare più importante di noi e di ciò che rappresentiamo.


In realtà il traditore non considera davvero importante nè l'amante nè il partner...ma solo se stesso (almeno finchè non vien scoperto...)...


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In realtà il traditore non considera davvero importante nè l'amante nè il partner...ma solo se stesso (almeno finchè non vien scoperto...)...


quotone.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (23 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> ... con mio marito non è cambiato mai niente! non sospetta nè ha notato niente di strano in me... le cose vanno bene come sono sempre andate... è anche questo che non capisco! perchè diavolo ho iniziato questa storia se non mi mancava NIENTE!


Tradire il coniuge con il collega e' il piu' classico dei tradimenti.
Si passa piu' tempo al lavoro che con la famiglia.
E poi lo dicono anche delle statistiche,
 che chi ha l'amante in ufficio va' piu' volentieri al lavoro e rende di piu'.
Insomma, si unisce il lavoro al sesso, e i colleghi diventano la famiglia non ufficiale con cui si condivide la maggior parte delle ore di veglia.

L'unica ragione che ti darebbe veramente una spinta per troncare la relazione con il tuo amante/amico sarebbe veder vacillare seriamente l'equilibrio della tua famiglia, 
ovvero un eventuale scoperta da parte di tuo marito del tradimento.

Dico questo perche' potresti anche momentaneamente lasciare il tuo amante,
ma poi lavorandoci assieme sarebbe sempre li vicino,
e ci ricascheresti di nuovo.

La tua forza di volonta' mi sembra ancora troppo debole,
se non supportata da una reale ragione di pericolo,
che in questo caso sarebbe solo il veder compromesso il tuo matrimonio causa la scoperta del tradimento.

Trovo strano che tuo marito non i sia accorto di niente.
La cosa triste e' che probabilmente si fidera' ciecamente di te'.

A meno che anche lui non stia ricambiando il favore.....
nella vita tutto e' possibile ....
guai a dare qualsiasi cosa per scontata......


tene67


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> Tradire il coniuge con il collega e' il piu' classico dei tradimenti.
> CUT
> guai a dare qualsiasi cosa per scontata......
> CUT
> tene67



Quante sacre verità in questo post... bravo.


----------



## Old Iris2 (23 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> In realtà il traditore non considera davvero importante nè l'amante nè il partner...ma solo se stesso (almeno finchè non vien scoperto...)...


E detto da uno che si chiama Fedifrago è dogma inconfutabile.


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Luglio 2009)

storia normalissima
non vedo niente di anomalo
unico appunto
non e' possibile amare 2 persone
forse con 1 amore con l'altro e' un semplice volere bene


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2009)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> .....
> Trovo strano che tuo marito non i sia accorto di niente.
> La cosa triste e' che probabilmente si fidera' ciecamente di te'.
> 
> ......


se si fida ciecamente
non è detto che non abbia notato qualcosa
ma avrà valutato che, seppure nell'universo, quel qualcosa significa "il partner ha l'amante"
il tuo, vostro, caso è diverso

perchè tu sei tu
perchè lui sa (crede) di potersi fidare ciecamente

è quello che è successo a me

teresa,
se questo è il caso
e tuo marito dovesse scoprire il tradimento,
ne sarebbe stroncato

non correre questo rischio


----------



## Old Anna A (23 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se si fida ciecamente
> non è detto che non abbia notato qualcosa
> ma avrà valutato che, seppure nell'universo, quel qualcosa significa "il partner ha l'amante"
> il tuo, vostro, caso è diverso
> ...


altro giro altra corsa..
Amoremio, non fare lo sbaglio di vederti in ogni storia che leggi. in questa c'è tutto tranne che pathos. è tutto, tutto normale, fidati, tanto che non credo affatto che lui non si sia accorto di niente, quanto, piuttosto, che, visto l'ambiente, abbia ritenuto più saggio far finta di niente.


----------



## Amoremio (23 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> altro giro altra corsa..
> Amoremio, non fare lo sbaglio di vederti in ogni storia che leggi. in questa c'è tutto tranne che pathos. è tutto, tutto normale, fidati, tanto che non credo affatto che lui non si sia accorto di niente, quanto, piuttosto, che, visto l'ambiente, abbia ritenuto più saggio far finta di niente.


ma nella mia il pathos mi sa che c'è solo da parte mia
non sappiamo cosa ci sarebbe da parte del marito di lei

in alternativa che le diciamo?
corri il rischio chè magari ti va bene?


----------



## Old Agape (23 Luglio 2009)

Sono tuo marito, (o mi ci trovo nella descrizione) infame che non sei altro. Sono l’uomo che si assume in toto tutte le sue responsabilità, che affronta le problematiche a testa alta, che ti dà tutte le sicurezze che ti servono per sentirti realizzata, il padre di tua figlia, che si occupa e preoccupa, la roccia sulla quale hai desiderato piantare le fondamenta della famiglia, mi fido di te, tu sei mia moglie, e non mi pongo il problema se al mattino esci tappata da segretaria sexy, se mi telefoni per dirmi che hai una riunione di lavoro, o qualsiasi altra cazzata che ti inventi, se alla sera ti desidero e tu mi dici che sei stanca, o altre menate che da un paio di anni hai, ti credo e ti comprendo, non ho motivo di dubitare che non sia così, perché di te mi fido ciecamente, mi hai giurato fedeltà e amore eterno fin che morte non ci separi, e tu come mi ripaghi?
Facendoti sedurre, corteggiare, e andando a letto con (ma chi c..o si crede di essere) un altro.           E vieni qui a chiedere cosa? E’ semplice, non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.

Adesso molli il mentecatto, addrizzi la schiena, la pianti di fare l’adolescente, e ritorni a fare la persona come si deve, la moglie, la madre, la pausa è finita, come qualcuno ti ha già detto, non ti salti nemmeno per un secondo l’idea di confessare a lui il tuo tradimento, tu lo hai voluto e tu te lo porti dentro come fardello per il resto della tua vita. Vai da tuo marito e sii carina, appoggiati a lui, digli che lo ami pazzamente come non mai e fallo sentire importante, col tempo tutto cambia, e passerà anche questa follia. E per quanto possa valere, ti prego, spedisci quel mentecatto dalla sua di famiglia con un bel calcio sul c..o!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Agape ha detto:


> Sono tuo marito, (o mi ci trovo nella descrizione) infame che non sei altro. Sono l’uomo che si assume in toto tutte le sue responsabilità, che affronta le problematiche a testa alta, che ti dà tutte le sicurezze che ti servono per sentirti realizzata, il padre di tua figlia, che si occupa e preoccupa, la roccia sulla quale hai desiderato piantare le fondamenta della famiglia, mi fido di te, tu sei mia moglie, e non mi pongo il problema se al mattino esci tappata da segretaria sexy, se mi telefoni per dirmi che hai una riunione di lavoro, o qualsiasi altra cazzata che ti inventi, se alla sera ti desidero e tu mi dici che sei stanca, o altre menate che da un paio di anni hai, ti credo e ti comprendo, non ho motivo di dubitare che non sia così, perché di te mi fido ciecamente, mi hai giurato fedeltà e amore eterno fin che morte non ci separi, e tu come mi ripaghi?
> Facendoti sedurre, corteggiare, e andando a letto con (ma chi c..o si crede di essere) un altro. E vieni qui a chiedere cosa? E’ semplice, non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
> 
> Adesso molli il mentecatto, addrizzi la schiena, la pianti di fare l’adolescente, e ritorni a fare la persona come si deve, la moglie, la madre, la pausa è finita, come qualcuno ti ha già detto, non ti salti nemmeno per un secondo l’idea di confessare a lui il tuo tradimento, tu lo hai voluto e tu te lo porti dentro come fardello per il resto della tua vita. Vai da tuo marito e sii carina, appoggiati a lui, digli che lo ami pazzamente come non mai e fallo sentire importante, col tempo tutto cambia, e passerà anche questa follia. E per quanto possa valere, ti prego, spedisci quel mentecatto dalla sua di famiglia con un bel calcio sul c..o!


benvenuto, bel nick


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> benvenuto, bel nick


 Pensavo la stessa cosa!


----------



## Kid (23 Luglio 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Sono tuo marito, (o mi ci trovo nella descrizione) infame che non sei altro. Sono l’uomo che si assume in toto tutte le sue responsabilità, che affronta le problematiche a testa alta, che ti dà tutte le sicurezze che ti servono per sentirti realizzata, il padre di tua figlia, che si occupa e preoccupa, la roccia sulla quale hai desiderato piantare le fondamenta della famiglia, mi fido di te, tu sei mia moglie, e non mi pongo il problema se al mattino esci tappata da segretaria sexy, se mi telefoni per dirmi che hai una riunione di lavoro, o qualsiasi altra cazzata che ti inventi, se alla sera ti desidero e tu mi dici che sei stanca, o altre menate che da un paio di anni hai, ti credo e ti comprendo, non ho motivo di dubitare che non sia così, perché di te mi fido ciecamente, mi hai giurato fedeltà e amore eterno fin che morte non ci separi, e tu come mi ripaghi?
> Facendoti sedurre, corteggiare, e andando a letto con (ma chi c..o si crede di essere) un altro.           E vieni qui a chiedere cosa? E’ semplice, non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
> 
> Adesso molli il mentecatto, addrizzi la schiena, la pianti di fare l’adolescente, e ritorni a fare la persona come si deve, la moglie, la madre, la pausa è finita, come qualcuno ti ha già detto, non ti salti nemmeno per un secondo l’idea di confessare a lui il tuo tradimento, tu lo hai voluto e tu te lo porti dentro come fardello per il resto della tua vita. Vai da tuo marito e sii carina, appoggiati a lui, digli che lo ami pazzamente come non mai e fallo sentire importante, col tempo tutto cambia, e passerà anche questa follia. E per quanto possa valere, ti prego, spedisci quel mentecatto dalla sua di famiglia con un bel calcio sul c..o!



Santo subito!


----------



## Old teresa72 (23 Luglio 2009)

*Agape*

Non credo che mio marito reagirebbe così! Sono più che sicura che non perdonerebbe mai e sarei io ad essere giustamente spedita a calci! Sarebbe molto più duro. Ma grazie lo stesso, hai reso comunque l'idea. Vorrei riuscire a spiegarvi com'è stata questa storia perchè credo fermamente che mio marito non abbia mai sospettato niente. Non mi sono mai dovuta inventare chissà quali scuse, ne ho iniziato a vestirmi in modo sexy e provocante, mai fatto. Il mio mestiere non implica che viviamo nell'oro e nella bambagia! Tiriamo avanti come tutti in questo periodo, con il nostro mutuo da pagare, e le varie bollette (x chi lo accusa di far finta di niente visto l'ambiente!). Accusate pure me di qualsiasi meschineria ma non lui, che è solo la vittima di questa situazione!


----------



## MK (23 Luglio 2009)

*agape*

padre padrone? ma funzionano i matrimoni quando la schiena si raddrizza?


----------



## Old sheldon (23 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Non credo che mio marito reagirebbe così! Sono più che sicura che non perdonerebbe mai e sarei io ad essere giustamente spedita a calci! Sarebbe molto più duro. Ma grazie lo stesso, hai reso comunque l'idea. Vorrei riuscire a spiegarvi com'è stata questa storia perchè credo fermamente che mio marito non abbia mai sospettato niente. Non mi sono mai dovuta inventare chissà quali scuse, ne ho iniziato a vestirmi in modo sexy e provocante, mai fatto. Il mio mestiere non implica che viviamo nell'oro e nella bambagia! Tiriamo avanti come tutti in questo periodo, con il nostro mutuo da pagare, e le varie bollette (x chi lo accusa di far finta di niente visto l'ambiente!). Accusate pure me di qualsiasi meschineria ma non lui, che è solo la vittima di questa situazione!


Penso anch'io che non si sia accorto di nulla, dici anche di non aver cambiato abitudini e quindi sarebbe stato ancora piu' difficile accorgersene, hai anche aggiunto che in casa lo abbracci, c'e' intesa, c'è passione.........
Inoltre penso che difficilmente se un uomo ha sentore di un qualcosa non affronti l'argomento.
Se tu gli dicessi   cosa hai fatto in questi ultimi due anni,lo distruggeresti e non capirebbe mai, come onestamente non capisco io. 
Non ci sarebbe nessuna scusante al mondo da come descrivi i fatti per una possibilita' di recupero,almeno questa è la mia opinione, quindi stai zitta, ma, come ti hanno gia' detto altri un qualcosa deve esserci, permettimi, non è normale, la scatenante la devi ricercare, qualcosa fra voi o in te deve essere successo.
Auguri


----------



## Old Rocknroll (23 Luglio 2009)

*........*



sheldon ha detto:


> Penso anch'io che non si sia accorto di nulla, dici anche di non aver cambiato abitudini e quindi sarebbe stato ancora piu' difficile accorgersene, hai anche aggiunto che in casa lo abbracci, c'e' intesa, c'è passione.........
> Inoltre penso che difficilmente se un uomo ha sentore di un qualcosa non affronti l'argomento.
> Se tu gli dicessi cosa hai fatto in questi ultimi due anni,lo distruggeresti e non capirebbe mai, come onestamente non capisco io.
> Non ci sarebbe nessuna scusante al mondo da come descrivi i fatti per una possibilita' di recupero,almeno questa è la mia opinione, quindi stai zitta, ma, come ti hanno gia' detto altri un qualcosa deve esserci, permettimi, non è normale, la scatenante la devi ricercare, qualcosa fra voi o in te deve essere successo.
> Auguri


Sheldon lo scrittore? Ma non c'era già tra gli iscritti un Sidney Sheldon? Autore molto apprezzato sembra. Cmq benvenuto


----------



## Old sheldon (23 Luglio 2009)

*grazie Rocknroll*

ricambio i saluti.


----------



## Old Giacy62 (23 Luglio 2009)

Ciao teresa72 ho letto tutta la tua storia, sono entrato per dirti che io mi trovo dall'altra parte, e non sai quanto male sto, visto che l'ho scoperto.
Se ami tuo marito ma lo ami veramente, l'altro NON DEVE ESISTERE PIU.
Ciao


----------



## Grande82 (23 Luglio 2009)

riflessione, un pò OT e un pò no:
ma l'altro che c'entra? che l'altro non esista più è garanzia di fedeltà? Ne dubito fortemente.
troppe volte si finge di ricostruire ma il dolore è così forte che si riversa tutto sull'altro.
L'altro è un fantasma ma le fattezze non sono che quelle del vostro matrimonio e dei suoi problemi!! Può essere uno nuovo, può essere il vecchio amante, ma se non si ha il coraggio di mettersi in discussione.... tornerà.


----------



## Bruja (24 Luglio 2009)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> riflessione, un pò OT e un pò no:
> ma l'altro che c'entra? che l'altro non esista più è garanzia di fedeltà? Ne dubito fortemente.
> troppe volte si finge di ricostruire ma il dolore è così forte che si riversa tutto sull'altro.
> L'altro è un fantasma ma le fattezze non sono che quelle del vostro matrimonio e dei suoi problemi!! Può essere uno nuovo, può essere il vecchio amante, ma se non si ha il coraggio di mettersi in discussione.... tornerà.


Straquoto... tra l'altro il mettersi in discussione spesso coincide con il guardarsi dentro spietatamente, ed é un lavoro duro.... 
A volte l'errore é pretendere da un coniuge quello che a noi serve ma che non può darci per impedimento soggettivo e poi farsene alibi per le defezioni.
D'altronde si sa, non sempre quando si rompe qualcosa quel qualcosa é coperto da garanzia.....
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Straquoto... tra l'altro il mettersi in discussione spesso coincide con il guardarsi dentro spietatamente, ed é un lavoro duro....
> A volte l'errore é *pretendere da un coniuge quello che a noi serve ma che non può darci per impedimento soggettivo e poi farsene alibi per le defezioni.*
> *D'altronde si sa, non sempre quando si rompe qualcosa quel qualcosa é coperto da garanzia.....*
> Bruja


straquoto
e mi chiedo, non è poi vero che a volte quello che si chiede è che l'altro abdichi a qualcosa che ritiene importante per sè e si immoli sull'altare del partner?
la coppia non può esistere se uno deve diventare "altro"

ma questo non sembrerebbe il caso di teresa


----------



## Old teresa72 (24 Luglio 2009)

sono sempre più convinta che il problema sia in me, forse mi manca qualcosa nel rapporto con mio marito e non riesco a capire cosa... ho un gran casino nella testa... l'unica cosa certa è che non voglio perdere mio marito, lo amo (a modo mio direte voi). Ma non posso non dirvi che sto anche male! Sarà stupidità, immaturità, stronzaggine, chiamatela come volete, ma nonostante sia felice di iniziare a risolvere questo problema, ci sono momenti in cui mi viene da piangere!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa, cosa ti dava l'altro?


----------



## Old teresa72 (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> teresa, cosa ti dava l'altro?


Non so come risponderti... non so risponderti... forse a pensarci bene non mi ha mai dato molto.... più ripenso a questa storia e più credo di essermi fatta un film nella mia testa.... certo mi ha sempre dato amicizia e ascolto.... ma forse non ho mai avuto altro che sesso da lui. Ho sempre creduto ci fosse ben altro ed invece credo proprio che mi sbagliavo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Non so come risponderti... non so risponderti... forse a pensarci bene non mi ha mai dato molto.... più ripenso a questa storia e più credo di essermi fatta un film nella mia testa.... certo mi ha sempre dato amicizia e ascolto.... ma forse non ho mai avuto altro che sesso da lui. Ho sempre creduto ci fosse ben altro ed invece credo proprio che mi sbagliavo...


 e' cosi difficile dire "ci trombavo divinamente"???????????


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Non so come risponderti... non so risponderti... forse a pensarci bene non mi ha mai dato molto.... più ripenso a questa storia e più credo di essermi fatta un film nella mia testa.... certo mi ha sempre dato amicizia e ascolto.... ma forse non ho mai avuto altro che sesso da lui. Ho sempre creduto ci fosse ben altro ed invece credo proprio che mi sbagliavo...


 lascia perdere quello che è reale, dicci quello che hai percepito in due anni, senza confronti con la razionalità o con tuo marito.
Dicci cosa quest'uomo ti dava per due anni, cosa ti faceva star bene, sorridere, attraeva...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

non mi manca niente
mio marito e' adorabile
lo amo
non voglio perderlo
vado con l'altro
why?
voglia di diverso,voglia di sentirsi donna,voglia di sesso
tutto qua......


----------



## Old teresa72 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non mi manca niente
> mio marito e' adorabile
> lo amo
> non voglio perderlo
> ...


Forse hai ragione te, magari ho voluto credere che ci fosse il sentimento per non apparire troppo stronza, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso. Però vi chiedo una cosa: se fosse stato solo per il sesso, perchè è durata così tanto secondo voi? Voglio precisare che il sesso con mio marito è sempre stato spettacolare e con l'altro , nonostante la forte attrazione,ci sono stati alcuni momenti (anche l'ultima volta) in cui ho finto!


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione te, magari ho voluto credere che ci fosse il sentimento per non apparire troppo stronza, ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso. Però vi chiedo una cosa: se fosse stato solo per il sesso, perchè è durata così tanto secondo voi? Voglio precisare che il sesso con mio marito è sempre stato spettacolare e con l'altro , nonostante la forte attrazione,ci sono stati alcuni momenti (anche l'ultima volta) in cui ho finto!


 forse xche tu alla fine eri presa anche sentimentalmente dall'altro.....se no non si spiega una relazione clandestina cosi lunga.....fosse solo x sesso durerebbe non piu di qualche mese.....


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> forse xche tu alla fine eri presa anche sentimentalmente dall'altro.....se no non si spiega una relazione clandestina cosi lunga.....fosse solo x sesso durerebbe non piu di qualche mese.....




















 ti assicuro di no.
c'ho anche la maglietta!


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti assicuro di no.
> c'ho anche la maglietta!


 maglietta di cosa?


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

oddio pensandoci bene anche le storie di sesso possono durare anni
se ci si vede con una frequenza sul genere di 1,2  volte al mese o giu di li'........


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> maglietta di cosa?


 è un modo di dire inglese che suona così in italiano 'già fatto, già visto è c'ho pure la maglietta'.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è un modo di dire inglese che suona così in italiano 'già fatto, già visto è c'ho pure la maglietta'.


 perdona allora la mia ignoranza
non ne ero a conoscenza di questo modo di dire


----------



## Old teresa72 (24 Luglio 2009)

a questo punto credo che la cosa importante sia riuscire a trovare il motivo che mi ha spinto fra altre braccia, vero? Sto realmente male e credo che dovrei parlarne con un esperto, cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> perdona allora la mia ignoranza
> non ne ero a conoscenza di questo modo di dire








 lo usiamo spesso nel forum, pensavo l'avessi riletto.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> a questo punto credo che la cosa importante sia riuscire a trovare il motivo che mi ha spinto fra altre braccia, vero? Sto realmente male e credo che dovrei parlarne con un esperto, cosa mi consigliate?


 credo che sia una via possibile ma non l'unica.
Però rimuovere e dire 'ok, fatto, finito, torno al matrimonio' ora sarebbe sbagliato e pericoloso.
E' giusto parlare e capire. Con un esperto è più facile, immagino.


----------



## Old teresa72 (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo che sia una via possibile ma non l'unica.
> Però rimuovere e dire 'ok, fatto, finito, torno al matrimonio' ora sarebbe sbagliato e pericoloso.
> E' giusto parlare e capire. Con un esperto è più facile, immagino.


Io voglio riuscire a capire dove è il problema. Con chi mi consiglieresti di parlare? Escludendo mio marito al quale non ho intenzione di dire niente! Voi mi aiutate molto ma ho bisogno di sentirmi dire in faccia che ho sbagliato! A questo punto non è più sufficiente avere la copertura del computer. Con la mia più cara amica? Forse il passo successivo è parlarne con qualcuno che mi faccia vergognare per questi anni di bugie!
Sto piangeno in ufficio.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Io voglio riuscire a capire dove è il problema. Con chi mi consiglieresti di parlare? Escludendo mio marito al quale non ho intenzione di dire niente! Voi mi aiutate molto ma ho bisogno di sentirmi dire in faccia che ho sbagliato! A questo punto non è più sufficiente avere la copertura del computer. Con la mia più cara amica? Forse il passo successivo è parlarne con qualcuno che mi faccia vergognare per questi anni di bugie!
> Sto piangeno in ufficio.


 credo che il passo successivo sia capire cosa ti dava l'amante. che non è detto fosse una mancanza del marito, ma qualcosa ti dava, no? 
qualcosa che volevi.
inizia a fare gli elenchi.
impietosa.
qui con noi (vedrai come ti aiuteremo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  quando c'è da bastonare siamo pronti). da sola. 
L'amica dipende: potrebbe giustificarti perchè ti vuol bene. difficilmente ti dirà 'parliamone' perchè spererà che ti passi e torni da tuo marito senza guardare indietro. Però puoi dirglielo comunque se ti fidi molto. 
Con tuo marito, quando avrai ben chiare le cause, dovresti parlare di qeulle. Ad es. 'mi sento ingrassata' (era solo un esempio)
Forse un terapeuta può aiutarti a tirar fuori alcune cose di te che vuoi a tutti i costi tenere chiuse a chiave.... 
ma ricorda che qui non ddvei nè fingere nè cambiare quella che sei, devi solo tirar fuori le cose, per quanto spiacevoli e grette.


----------



## Old teresa72 (24 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> credo che il passo successivo sia capire cosa ti dava l'amante. che non è detto fosse una mancanza del marito, ma qualcosa ti dava, no?
> qualcosa che volevi.
> inizia a fare gli elenchi.
> impietosa.


la prima cosa che mi viene in mente sono i baci. Assurdo eh?! In effetti con mio marito non ci baciamo più come i primi tempi ed è una cosa che a me è sempre mancata ed ho ripetutamente sottolineato a mio marito. Quei lunghi baci dolci e appassionati... Ma tradire per questo? No, ma per la sensazione che i suoi baci mi facevano provare... mi sentivo veramente come una ragazzina, con le farfalle nello stomaco...


----------



## Ingenua (24 Luglio 2009)

Ciao teresa. Innanzitutto ti dico che mi fa molto piacere leggere quello che scrivi, mi sembri sinceramente convinta che è ora di cambiare e consapevole di quello che hai fatto. Quoto Grande quando dice che devi fare una lista di quello che ti dava l'altro ed aggiungerei anche una lista di quello che non ti da tuo marito o che hai smesso di apprezzare perchè scontato. Ti suggerirei anche di parlarne con tuo marito, certo non del tradimento (non sia mai!) ma puoi iniziare col dirgli che stai attraversando un periodo di crisi e vorresti superarla con il suo aiuto. Ti assicuro che se lui ti ama non può negarti una spalla. A me stava servendo, peccato che poi sia venuto a galla il suo tradimento... ma questa è tutta un'altra storia che ti auguro di non vivere (e soprattutto nn auguro a tuo marito...). Forza, ce la farai!
Una curiosità, ne hai parlato con il tuo  amante di come ti senti ora?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Io voglio riuscire a capire dove è il problema. Con chi mi consiglieresti di parlare? Escludendo mio marito al quale non ho intenzione di dire niente! Voi mi aiutate molto ma ho bisogno di sentirmi dire in faccia che ho sbagliato! A questo punto non è più sufficiente avere la copertura del computer. Con la mia più cara amica? Forse il passo successivo è parlarne con qualcuno che mi faccia vergognare per questi anni di bugie!
> Sto piangeno in ufficio.


ho letto tutto il thread, di un fiato. quanto racconti è esattamente quello che mi diceva la mia ex amante. aveva una vita perfetta e non capiva perchè effettvamente tradisse con me - che avevo una vita altrettanto perfetta -. Lei ne è uscita cambiando lavoro (lavoravamo insieme) e facendo un figlio (io ne avevo già due piccolissimi). Ti sono state dette molte cose qui, tutte giuste. ne riprendo solo una in merito alla ricostruzione. sarà proprio l'uscita dell'"altro" a farti vedere cosa non va nel tuo matrimonio e ciò dovrai capire come impegnarti per migliorarlo. la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che si può uscirne, si può tornare ad essere sereni a sentirsi uniti ma... per quanto la "riparazione del vaso ming" sia riuscita, esso resta (e resterà) sempre crepato. Ogni mattina, quando guardo gli occhi di chi ho davanti mentre mi faccio la barba vedo chi ha tradito promesse, è venuto meno ai propri doveri, ed alle proprie convinzioni più intime, ha vissuto di bugie e menzogne per troppo tempo.  Tentare di recuperare, essere perfetti, dare comprenzioni dolcezza ed attenzioni al coniuge sicuramente aiuta, ma usando una metafora podistica è come se spostassero sempre il traguardo in avanti, ci si sente sempre in colpa per ciò che si è fatto, per quanto si è messo in pericolo e, alla fine, se ci si pensa bene, per cosa??? sensazioni, sesso, parvenza di sentimenti "freschi" per raccontarci la "storiella" e dirci che il nostro caso è diverso, che il nostro - a differenza delle altre mille storie di squallore - è vero amore...  Il tradimento che ho perpetrato per un anno e mezzo, tutte le sciocchezze fatte per uscire da quella follia, sono, sicuramente stato l'errore più macroscopico della mia vita.  Sono sempre stato un vincente, in tutti i campi, ma in quello più vero ed importante ho perso una battaglia così fondamentale che anche se dovessi vincere la guerra il segno resterà per sempre.

un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old teresa72 (24 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Ciao teresa. Innanzitutto ti dico che mi fa molto piacere leggere quello che scrivi, mi sembri sinceramente convinta che è ora di cambiare e consapevole di quello che hai fatto. Quoto Grande quando dice che devi fare una lista di quello che ti dava l'altro ed aggiungerei anche una lista di quello che non ti da tuo marito o che hai smesso di apprezzare perchè scontato. Ti suggerirei anche di parlarne con tuo marito, certo non del tradimento (non sia mai!) ma puoi iniziare col dirgli che stai attraversando un periodo di crisi e vorresti superarla con il suo aiuto. Ti assicuro che se lui ti ama non può negarti una spalla. A me stava servendo, peccato che poi sia venuto a galla il suo tradimento... ma questa è tutta un'altra storia che ti auguro di non vivere (e soprattutto nn auguro a tuo marito...). Forza, ce la farai!
> Una curiosità, ne hai parlato con il tuo amante di come ti senti ora?


grazie! Voglio veramente uscirne fuori. Non appena riuscirò a capire quali sono i problemi voglio parlarne con mio marito (senza certo raccontare tutto!). Il mio ex amante, quando gli ho detto che per me era finita (mercoledì) non mi ha chiesto spiegazioni xchè per lui non ha diritto di chiedermele, se ho deciso così e ci sto male allora va bene. Ma non ho voglia di analizzare le sue risposte e le sue reazioni, non mi servirebbero a niente, forse solo a stare peggio!


----------



## Old teresa72 (24 Luglio 2009)

*x bastardo dentro*

il tuo post mi sta facendo piangere! (sono di lacrima facile in questi giorni...). Ho capito che ancora ciò che sto passando non è niente in confronto al futuro che mi aspetta! Io ancora quando mi guardo allo specchio non mi riconosco, la mia paura è quando capirò che la stronza dall'altra parte sono sempre io... E' da stamani che penso che una delle prime cose da fare sia cambiare lavoro... ma è complicato... però se diventa indispensabile per il mio matrimonio lo dovrò fare sicuramente... 
Sono una perdente nella cosa più importante di tutte!


----------



## Amoremio (24 Luglio 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ho letto tutto il thread, di un fiato. quanto racconti è esattamente quello che mi diceva la mia ex amante. aveva una vita perfetta e non capiva perchè effettvamente tradisse con me - che avevo una vita altrettanto perfetta -. Lei ne è uscita cambiando lavoro (lavoravamo insieme) e facendo un figlio (io ne avevo già due piccolissimi). Ti sono state dette molte cose qui, tutte giuste. ne riprendo solo una in merito alla ricostruzione. sarà proprio l'uscita dell'"altro" a farti vedere cosa non va nel tuo matrimonio e ciò dovrai capire come impegnarti per migliorarlo. la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che si può uscirne, si può tornare ad essere sereni a sentirsi uniti ma... per quanto la "riparazione del vaso ming" sia riuscita, esso resta (e resterà) sempre crepato. Ogni mattina, quando guardo gli occhi di chi ho davanti mentre mi faccio la barba vedo chi ha tradito promesse, è venuto meno ai propri doveri, ed alle proprie convinzioni più intime, ha vissuto di bugie e menzogne per troppo tempo. Tentare di recuperare, essere perfetti, dare comprenzioni dolcezza ed attenzioni al coniuge sicuramente aiuta, ma usando una metafora podistica è come se spostassero sempre il traguardo in avanti, ci si sente sempre in colpa per ciò che si è fatto, per quanto si è messo in pericolo e, alla fine, se ci si pensa bene, per cosa??? sensazioni, sesso, parvenza di sentimenti "freschi" per raccontarci la "storiella" e dirci che il nostro caso è diverso, che il nostro - a differenza delle altre mille storie di squallore - è vero amore... Il tradimento che ho perpetrato per un anno e mezzo, tutte le sciocchezze fatte per uscire da quella follia, sono, sicuramente stato l'errore più macroscopico della mia vita. Sono sempre stato un vincente, in tutti i campi, ma in quello più vero ed importante ho perso una battaglia così fondamentale che anche se dovessi vincere la guerra il segno resterà per sempre.
> 
> un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro





teresa72 ha detto:


> il tuo post mi sta facendo piangere! (sono di lacrima facile in questi giorni...). Ho capito che ancora ciò che sto passando non è niente in confronto al futuro che mi aspetta! Io ancora quando mi guardo allo specchio non mi riconosco, la mia paura è quando capirò che la stronza dall'altra parte sono sempre io... E' da stamani che penso che una delle prime cose da fare sia cambiare lavoro... ma è complicato... però se diventa indispensabile per il mio matrimonio lo dovrò fare sicuramente...
> Sono una perdente nella cosa più importante di tutte!


attenzione!
soprattutto teresa che è di fresco risveglio.
che l'autoflagellazione non diventi una scusa per dire "non ce la posso fare" o un macigno sotto cui restar schiantati

ok, hai perso una battaglia
il valore delle persone si fonda non sulla capacità di non sbagliare
ma su quella di risollevarsi dai propri errori e di saper imparare da essi


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Sono una perdente nella cosa più importante di tutte!


se fosse davvero cosi allora il 90% delle donne sono perdenti


----------



## Old teresa72 (24 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> se fosse davvero cosi allora il 90% delle donne sono perdenti


perchè il 90% delle donne tradisce? 
A prescindere dai motivi che possono portare al tradimento siamo sempre persone e dovremmo usare la testa prima di dire si o no! Ancora non riesco a rendermi perfettamente conto di quanto potevo fare del male alla mia famiglia! E tutto per non aver saputo dire di no al momento giusto!


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> perchè il 90% delle donne tradisce?
> A prescindere dai motivi che possono portare al tradimento siamo sempre persone e dovremmo usare la testa prima di dire si o no! Ancora non riesco a rendermi perfettamente conto di quanto potevo fare del male alla mia famiglia! E tutto per non aver saputo dire di no al momento giusto!


 secondo me si
o meglio nn so se e' il 90% xro la stragrande maggioranza
ovviamente le motivazioni sono molteplici


----------



## Fedifrago (24 Luglio 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ho letto tutto il thread, di un fiato. quanto racconti è esattamente quello che mi diceva la mia ex amante. aveva una vita perfetta e non capiva perchè effettvamente tradisse con me - che avevo una vita altrettanto perfetta -. Lei ne è uscita cambiando lavoro (lavoravamo insieme) e facendo un figlio (io ne avevo già due piccolissimi). Ti sono state dette molte cose qui, tutte giuste. ne riprendo solo una in merito alla ricostruzione. sarà proprio l'uscita dell'"altro" a farti vedere cosa non va nel tuo matrimonio e ciò dovrai capire come impegnarti per migliorarlo. la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che si può uscirne, si può tornare ad essere sereni a sentirsi uniti ma... per quanto la "riparazione del vaso ming" sia riuscita, esso resta (e resterà) sempre crepato. Ogni mattina, quando guardo gli occhi di chi ho davanti mentre mi faccio la barba vedo chi ha tradito promesse, è venuto meno ai propri doveri, ed alle proprie convinzioni più intime, ha vissuto di bugie e menzogne per troppo tempo. Tentare di recuperare, essere perfetti, dare comprenzioni dolcezza ed attenzioni al coniuge sicuramente aiuta, ma usando una metafora podistica è come se spostassero sempre il traguardo in avanti, ci si sente sempre in colpa per ciò che si è fatto, per quanto si è messo in pericolo e, alla fine, se ci si pensa bene, per cosa??? sensazioni, sesso, parvenza di sentimenti "freschi" per raccontarci la "storiella" e dirci che il nostro caso è diverso, che il nostro - a differenza delle altre mille storie di squallore - è vero amore... Il tradimento che ho perpetrato per un anno e mezzo, tutte le sciocchezze fatte per uscire da quella follia, sono, sicuramente stato *l'errore più macroscopico della mia vita. Sono sempre stato un vincente, in tutti i campi, ma in quello più vero ed importante ho perso una battaglia così fondamentale che anche se dovessi vincere la guerra il segno resterà per sempre.*
> 
> un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Bentornato BD (se poi torni in casi meno "seri" va bene uguale eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )!

Come ho spesso occasione di dire, è il mitizzarsi, il credersi appunto forti, invincibili, vincenti, padroni di tutte le situazioni che ci fa più male, che rende ancor più rovinosa la caduta dal piedistallo su cui ci si è erti.

Ricominciare ad accettarsi, limitati, deboli, fallaci (o fallocentrici a seconda dei gusti.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  , senza per questo sminuire il nostro essere, la nostra umana limitatezza, ma, proprio riconoscendola, prestando maggior attenzione al raccontarsela, evitando ri-cadute inutili, può aiutare molto a superare il confronto con noi stessi allo specchio, vedendo, di noi, TUTTI gli aspetti, anche quelli che non vorremmo facessero parte di noi...ma che sono noi.

Il flagellarsi, il continuar a passar il dito sulla crepa del vaso per sentirne la sgradevolezza, per rassicurarsi quasi al fatto che ci sia ancora....a che serve realmente? Non, per caso, ad adagiarsi e in un certo qual modo a limitarci nel reagire DAVVERO?


----------



## Old giobbe (24 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Bentornato BD (se poi torni in casi meno "seri" va bene uguale eh!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo.
 Ho letto in un libro che gli indiani d'America di una determinata tribù cucivano gli abiti di pelle perfettamente e poi alla fine del lavoro praticavano un buco e ci mettevano una pezza.
Quella pezza serviva a ricordare loro che erano imperfetti e che solo Dio fa tutte le cose con perfezione.
Qualcosa che ci ricordi che siamo poca cosa, secondo me ci fa bene perché è la verità e la verità rende liberi.
Continuare a flagellarsi per un errore invece è da fessi. È un rigurgito d'orgoglio che si manifesta perché non siamo bravi e vincenti come immaginavamo. È lo stesso orgoglio che ha spinto Giuda ad impiccarsi invece di chiedere perdono a Dio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Straquoto... tra l'altro il mettersi in discussione spesso coincide con il guardarsi dentro spietatamente, ed é un lavoro duro....
> A volte l'errore é pretendere da un coniuge quello che a noi serve ma che non può darci per impedimento soggettivo e poi farsene alibi per le defezioni.
> D'altronde si sa, non sempre quando si rompe qualcosa quel qualcosa é coperto da garanzia.....
> Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> grazie! Voglio veramente uscirne fuori. Non appena riuscirò a capire quali sono i problemi voglio parlarne con mio marito (senza certo raccontare tutto!). Il mio ex amante, quando gli ho detto che per me era finita (mercoledì) non mi ha chiesto spiegazioni xchè *per lui non ha diritto di chiedermele*, se ho deciso così e ci sto male allora va bene. Ma non ho voglia di analizzare le sue risposte e le sue reazioni, non mi servirebbero a niente, forse solo a stare peggio!


 Primo punto a favore del rapporto extra: senza obblighi


teresa72 ha detto:


> il tuo post mi sta facendo piangere! (sono di lacrima facile in questi giorni...). Ho capito che ancora ciò che sto passando non è niente in confronto al futuro che mi aspetta! Io ancora quando mi guardo allo specchio non mi riconosco, la mia paura è quando capirò che la stronza dall'altra parte sono sempre io... E' da stamani che penso che una delle prime cose da fare sia cambiare lavoro... ma è complicato... però se diventa indispensabile per il mio matrimonio lo dovrò fare sicuramente...
> *Sono una perdente nella cosa più importante* di tutte!


HJai una vita molto competitiva?
Vivi le cose come delle "prove" del tuo valore?



teresa72 ha detto:


> perchè il 90% delle donne tradisce?
> A prescindere dai motivi che possono portare al tradimento siamo sempre persone e dovremmo usare la testa prima di dire si o no! Ancora non riesco a rendermi perfettamente conto di quanto potevo fare del male alla mia famiglia! *E tutto per non aver saputo dire di no al momento giusto*!


 Attenta che prima di quel sì ne hai detti *molti* con il comportamento per incoraggiare l'altro e arrivare a quella situazione.
Sei insicura e vanitosa come ...tutti.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (25 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Ho letto in un libro che gli indiani d'America di una determinata tribù cucivano gli abiti di pelle perfettamente e poi alla fine del lavoro praticavano un buco e ci mettevano una pezza.
> Quella pezza serviva a ricordare loro che erano imperfetti e che solo Dio fa tutte le cose con perfezione.
> Qualcosa che ci ricordi che siamo poca cosa, secondo me ci fa bene perché è la verità e la verità rende liberi.
> Continuare a flagellarsi per un errore invece è da fessi. È un rigurgito d'orgoglio che si manifesta perché non siamo bravi e vincenti come immaginavamo. È lo stesso orgoglio che ha spinto Giuda ad impiccarsi invece di chiedere perdono a Dio.


 
è giusto ciò che dici, giobbe, ed è giusto anche ciò  che dice fedifrago. tuttavia non riesco a fare mio il vostro pensiero; il mio secondo bimbo è   autistico, nato nel mezzo di quella relazione, e io non riesco a non pensare  che sia colpa di quanto ho fatto.... non ho apprezzato la vita del mio bimbo che nasceva in quel momento, non ho saputo cogliere quel dono immenso e Dio mi ha giustamente punito e Tu Giobbe (sic!) - se vai a rileggere le scritture - dovresti capire cosa intendo... non è facile assolversi ciò non significa autoflagellarsi ma significa semplicemente che non ci si può perdonare mai del tutto, perchè non era questo a cui ero destinato, non tradire, non venire meno alla mia parola, mai.  nonostante tutto sia ora come prima e io ami mia moglie e i miei bimbi più di quanto abbia mai fatto, non riesco proprio a perdonare me stesso. 

bastardo dentro 

bastardo dentro

bastardo dentro


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Primo punto a favore del rapporto extra: senza obblighi
> 
> HJai una vita molto competitiva?
> Vivi le cose come delle "prove" del tuo valore?
> ...


Ben detto!!! Troppo spesso si dimentica che nella vita si può diventare involontariamente a turno vittime o carnefici di noi stessi e degli altri a causa delle nostre percezioni.. quel che conta é introiettare e proiettare nella giusta misura le cause e gli effetti.
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (26 Luglio 2009)

*b.d.*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> è giusto ciò che dici, giobbe, ed è giusto anche ciò che dice fedifrago. tuttavia non riesco a fare mio il vostro pensiero; il mio secondo bimbo è autistico, nato nel mezzo di quella relazione, e io non riesco a non pensare che sia colpa di quanto ho fatto.... non ho apprezzato la vita del mio bimbo che nasceva in quel momento, non ho saputo cogliere quel dono immenso e Dio mi ha giustamente punito e Tu Giobbe (sic!) - se vai a rileggere le scritture - dovresti capire cosa intendo... non è facile assolversi ciò non significa autoflagellarsi ma significa semplicemente che non ci si può perdonare mai del tutto, perchè non era questo a cui ero destinato, non tradire, non venire meno alla mia parola, mai. nonostante tutto sia ora come prima e io ami mia moglie e i miei bimbi più di quanto abbia mai fatto, non riesco proprio a perdonare me stesso.
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ciao b.d., ti leggo con vero piacere anche se mi associo a chi ti consiglia meno autoflagellazioni e più positività costruttiva.
Il passato é e resterà tale, e se dagli errori che sai di aver commesso hai tratto un insegnamento esistenziale, per quanto sgradevole, sappi che ha permesso che tu prendessi coscienza di quello che l'uomo può fare ma anche di quello a cui può porre rimedio.
Sbagliare, anche grandemente, é nell'ordine delle possibilità, ma se si riesce a rivedere le proprie posizioni e le proprie erronee azioni senza demonizzare sé stessi, ma cercando da questa azione di recupero interiore, di diventare quella persona che veramente desidereremmo essere, l'accaduto potrebbe perfino essere una forma sanatoria di presa di coscienza circa quello a cui si può arrivare e quindi prenderne per sempre le distanze.
Niente cenere sul capo ma consapevolezza che il cammino che hai davanti deve essere quello di riportare nell'ambito della coppia, della famiglia, quel bene e quei valori che rendono felice il convivere.
Stai sereno e pensa che mai come quando lo si mette in discussione si ha la percezione reale di quello a cui sarebbe stato drammatico rinunciare.  
Serviva che tu toccassi quel livello estremo per "vedere" quali siano le cose che nella vita fanno da spartiacque fra sensazioni attrattive e valori affettivi irrinunciabili... sembra lapalissiano ma capita spesso di avere una miopia esistenziale che rasenta l'irragionevolezza in queste situazioni . 
Il problema di base non sono gli errori, seppure sperabilmente evitabili, quanto il non trarne insegnamento, e non puoi immaginare quanto spesso capiti! Tu lo hai capito e questo é quel che conta sopra ogni cosa.
Auguri a te ed alla tua preziosa famiglia.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> è giusto ciò che dici, giobbe, ed è giusto anche ciò che dice fedifrago. tuttavia non riesco a fare mio il vostro pensiero; il mio secondo bimbo è autistico, nato nel mezzo di quella relazione, e io non riesco a non pensare che sia colpa di quanto ho fatto.... non ho apprezzato la vita del mio bimbo che nasceva in quel momento, non ho saputo cogliere quel dono immenso e Dio mi ha giustamente punito e Tu Giobbe (sic!) - se vai a rileggere le scritture - dovresti capire cosa intendo... non è facile assolversi ciò non significa autoflagellarsi ma significa semplicemente che non ci si può perdonare mai del tutto, perchè non era questo a cui ero destinato, non tradire, non venire meno alla mia parola, mai. nonostante tutto sia ora come prima e io ami mia moglie e i miei bimbi più di quanto abbia mai fatto, non riesco proprio a perdonare me stesso.
> 
> bastardo dentro
> 
> ...


 Caro BD se hai peccato di presunzione e di egocentrismo tradendo, lo stai facendo in modo molto più grave ora!
A parte che mi domando che idea di Dio tu abbia (non citarmi la bibbia, perché dubito che un uomo della tua cultura sia incapace di contestualizzare espressioni che appartengono a una cultura antica e a un linguaggio altro. Inoltre tu ti dichiari cristiano e Gesù ha ribaltato il concetto di Dio parlado di un Dio Padre), ma soprattutto mi domando per quale ragione ti ritieni tanto importante e il tuo peccato tanto ignobile da dover essere pagato non da te ma da un bambino.
Credo che tu abbia letto qualcosa sull'argomento e sappia che persino l'ipotesi di un'origine materna di quella sindrome sia stata scartata perché se ne stanno trovando le cause fisiche.
Non sentirti al centro sempre e comunque e apprezza la famiglia che hai, potresti altrimenti attribuirti in futuro altre colpe, magari stavolta reali.
Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Luglio 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> è giusto ciò che dici, giobbe, ed è giusto anche ciò  che dice fedifrago. tuttavia non riesco a fare mio il vostro pensiero; il mio secondo bimbo è   autistico, nato nel mezzo di quella relazione, e io non riesco a non pensare  che sia colpa di quanto ho fatto.... non ho apprezzato la vita del mio bimbo che nasceva in quel momento, non ho saputo cogliere quel dono immenso e Dio mi ha giustamente punito e Tu Giobbe (sic!) - se vai a rileggere le scritture - dovresti capire cosa intendo... non è facile assolversi ciò non significa autoflagellarsi ma significa semplicemente che non ci si può perdonare mai del tutto, perchè non era questo a cui ero destinato, non tradire, non venire meno alla mia parola, mai.  nonostante tutto sia ora come prima e io ami mia moglie e i miei bimbi più di quanto abbia mai fatto, non riesco proprio a perdonare me stesso.
> 
> bastardo dentro
> 
> ...



Tutto il libro di Giobbe è una discussione teologica sul fatto che le sofferenze che la vita ci presenta non sono conseguenze dirette dei nostri peccati.
Inoltre, che la malattia dei figli non c'entri nulla con i peccati commessi dai genitori, Gesù lo ribadisce in Gv 9:1-3.
Io ho un fratello di 38 anni che è nato idrocefalo e che stato ricoverato in ospedale un'infinità di volte per un sacco di problemi.
Queste persone non devono essere considerate sfortunate e non devono essere trattate come tali. Ognuno ha un ruolo e una missione nella vita, anche quelli che nascono e muoiono dopo pochi minuti perché anencefali oppure quelli che non arrivano nemmeno a nascere per causa di un aborto spontaneo.
Tuo figlio non è tuo, è stato affidato a te. È diventato tuo prossimo non per caso, ma perché entrambi avete bisogno l'uno dell'altro.
Non è una punizione, ma una benedizione. Molte cose le imparerai da lui. Molte allegrie le vivrai per causa sua. La tua vita sarà più piena e “vera” per causa sua e forse lui diventerà addirittura la ragione della tua vita.
Forse la lettura del libro “Abbracciata dalla luce” di Betty J. Eadie può aiutarti a leggere gli avvenimenti della tua vita nella giusta prospettiva.

 

 
Giuda ha tradito, Pietro ha rinnegato Gesù per 3 volte poche ore dopo aver pronunciato pubblicamente di esser disposto a morire per lui.
Giuda non si è perdonato l'errore, era troppo orgoglioso e aveva poca fiducia nella misericordia divina: è diventato il simbolo del tradimento e del fallimento.
Pietro anche se aveva un carattere estremamente impulsivo, era meno orgoglioso di Giuda, aveva una Fede più salda ed è diventato il leader della chiesa primitiva.
Gesù sapeva del trauma interiore di Pietro e per questo gli ha chiesto per 3 volte consecutive dopo la sua resurrezione “Pietro, tu mi ami?”. Gesù non voleva che Pietro convivesse con quel trauma e per questa ha promosso la sua cura interiore.
Dio sa trarre il bene anche dal male. Il futuro Papa doveva essere umile, contare su Dio e non sulle  proprie forze. Alla fine, anche dall'errore di Pietro, Dio ha saputo ricavare qualcosa di utile.
Un abbraccio.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Luglio 2009)

sicuramente di insegnamenti da tutta questa storia ne ho avuti molti e non ho mai perso fede ed entusiasmo, la pallina - diceva il mio grande allenatore - deve sempre rimbalzare due volte... prima di ritenersi battuti... adesso io lotto solo per la serenità della mia famiglia e mi sembra un obiettivo molto nobile anche se difficile. avrei però accettato con fede - e con maggiore serenità - ogni sciagura se non mi fossi perso ... tutto qui

bastardo dentro


----------



## Amoremio (27 Luglio 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> sicuramente di insegnamenti da tutta questa storia ne ho avuti molti e non ho mai perso fede ed entusiasmo, la pallina - diceva il mio grande allenatore - deve sempre rimbalzare due volte... prima di ritenersi battuti... adesso io lotto solo per la serenità della mia famiglia e mi sembra un obiettivo molto nobile anche se difficile. avrei però accettato con fede - e con maggiore serenità - ogni sciagura se non mi fossi perso ... tutto qui
> 
> bastardo dentro


BD io penso che tu debba essere una bella persona
andrò a cercare la tua storia, per trarne un po' di speranza per me

siamo esseri umani BD
gli errori si fanno
è come ci comportiamo dopo che fa la differenza


----------



## Cat (27 Luglio 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Sono tuo marito, (o mi ci trovo nella descrizione) infame che non sei altro. Sono l’uomo che si assume in toto tutte le sue responsabilità, che affronta le problematiche a testa alta, che ti dà tutte le sicurezze che ti servono per sentirti realizzata, il padre di tua figlia, che si occupa e preoccupa, la roccia sulla quale hai desiderato piantare le fondamenta della famiglia, mi fido di te, tu sei mia moglie, e non mi pongo il problema se al mattino esci tappata da segretaria sexy, se mi telefoni per dirmi che hai una riunione di lavoro, o qualsiasi altra cazzata che ti inventi, se alla sera ti desidero e tu mi dici che sei stanca, o altre menate che da un paio di anni hai, ti credo e ti comprendo, non ho motivo di dubitare che non sia così, perché di te mi fido ciecamente, mi hai giurato fedeltà e amore eterno fin che morte non ci separi, e tu come mi ripaghi?
> Facendoti sedurre, corteggiare, e andando a letto con (ma chi c..o si crede di essere) un altro. E vieni qui a chiedere cosa? E’ semplice, non fare agli altri quello che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.
> 
> Adesso molli il mentecatto, addrizzi la schiena, la pianti di fare l’adolescente, e ritorni a fare la persona come si deve, la moglie, la madre, la pausa è finita, come qualcuno ti ha già detto, non ti salti nemmeno per un secondo l’idea di confessare a lui il tuo tradimento, tu lo hai voluto e tu te lo porti dentro come fardello per il resto della tua vita. Vai da tuo marito e sii carina, appoggiati a lui, digli che lo ami pazzamente come non mai e fallo sentire importante, col tempo tutto cambia, e passerà anche questa follia. E per quanto possa valere, ti prego, spedisci quel mentecatto dalla sua di famiglia con un bel calcio sul c..o!


 
perfetto


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

cat. ha detto:


> perfetto


???????????????????? Ti giuro che non sarei mai capace di rivolgermi a mia moglie in questi termini...di sicuro mi mostrerebbe il dito medio bello erto e mi riderebbe in faccia  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Pensa che il giorno del matrimonio mi ha sussurato all'orecchio..." Dai porta pazienza...bisognava far così, ma ti prometto che da domani facciamo tutto quello che vogliamo!"

Assurdo! 
Tanto Cat...se una ha quel "vizio" lì mica lo perde...si fa solo più furba!


----------



## Old teresa72 (27 Luglio 2009)

Buongiorno a tutti. X rispondere ad alcuni di voi vorrei dichiarare che non ho assolutamente il vizio del tradimento... ma suonerebbe falso e fuori luogo vero?! Sto provando a venirne fuori e non ho voglia di ricaderci di nuovo! Però non posso dire di non star male quando guardo il mio ex amante! Mi mancano i suoi baci ed i suoi abbracci. Sarei stupida a far finta che non è così, ma non vuol dire che voglio ributtarmi fra le sue braccia. Sono sicura, ogni giorno di più, che la mia decisione è quella giusta (perchè presa con il cuore!). Ho sbagliato e vorrei poter tornare indietro... Ma dato che non posso vado avanti cercando di comprendere che ho ancora una possibilità di salvare tutto (visto che sono stata così fortunata da non essere stata scoperta) e cercando anche di capire cosa mi ha portato a questo.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Luglio 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> è giusto ciò che dici, giobbe, ed è giusto anche ciò che dice fedifrago. tuttavia non riesco a fare mio il vostro pensiero; il mio secondo bimbo è autistico, nato nel mezzo di quella relazione, e io non riesco a non pensare che sia colpa di quanto ho fatto.... non ho apprezzato la vita del mio bimbo che nasceva in quel momento, non ho saputo cogliere quel dono immenso e Dio mi ha giustamente punito e Tu Giobbe (sic!) - se vai a rileggere le scritture - dovresti capire cosa intendo... non è facile assolversi ciò non significa autoflagellarsi ma significa semplicemente che non ci si può perdonare mai del tutto, perchè non era questo a cui ero destinato, non tradire, non venire meno alla mia parola, mai. nonostante tutto sia ora come prima e io ami mia moglie e i miei bimbi più di quanto abbia mai fatto, non riesco proprio a perdonare me stesso.
> 
> bastardo dentro
> 
> ...


ti dai troppa importanza.
che razza di Dio è quello che per punire TE fà sì che tuo figlio sia malato?
Un Dio che se la prende con i bambini? Che punisce anzichè perdonare? 
Il Dio che conosco io non è così. 
E nemmeno le guarda le tue miserie.


----------



## Grande82 (27 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. X rispondere ad alcuni di voi vorrei dichiarare che non ho assolutamente il vizio del tradimento... ma suonerebbe falso e fuori luogo vero?! Sto provando a venirne fuori e non ho voglia di ricaderci di nuovo! Però non posso dire di non star male quando guardo il mio ex amante! Mi mancano i suoi baci ed i suoi abbracci. Sarei stupida a far finta che non è così, ma non vuol dire che voglio ributtarmi fra le sue braccia. Sono sicura, ogni giorno di più, che la mia decisione è quella giusta (perchè presa con il cuore!). Ho sbagliato e vorrei poter tornare indietro... Ma dato che non posso vado avanti cercando di comprendere che ho ancora una possibilità di salvare tutto (visto che sono stata così fortunata da non essere stata scoperta) e cercando anche di capire cosa mi ha portato a questo.


 perchè ti mancano baci e abbracci suoi? 
ti coccolava molto?


----------



## Old teresa72 (27 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè ti mancano baci e abbracci suoi?
> ti coccolava molto?


In effetti si, era molto affettuoso...


----------



## Grande82 (27 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> In effetti si, era molto affettuoso...


quando lui era così affettuoso con te, qual era la tua sensazione?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. X rispondere ad alcuni di voi vorrei dichiarare che non ho assolutamente il vizio del tradimento... ma suonerebbe falso e fuori luogo vero?! Sto provando a venirne fuori e non ho voglia di ricaderci di nuovo! Però non posso dire di non star male quando guardo il mio ex amante! Mi mancano i suoi baci ed i suoi abbracci. Sarei stupida a far finta che non è così, ma non vuol dire che voglio ributtarmi fra le sue braccia. Sono sicura, ogni giorno di più, che la mia decisione è quella giusta (perchè presa con il cuore!). Ho sbagliato e vorrei poter tornare indietro... Ma dato che non posso vado avanti cercando di comprendere che ho ancora una possibilità di salvare tutto (visto che sono stata così fortunata da non essere stata scoperta) e cercando anche di capire cosa mi ha portato a questo.


Come non capirti!
1) Non si può aver tutto dalla vita
2) Non si può aver tutto da una persona e si scopre che non si ha tutto quando incrociamo un'altra che "vede" dove l'altro non vede o non vuol vedere. 

Tornare indietro non si può, ma puoi "rinunciare" e dire a te stessa che sei solo una donna moderna e normale. Puoi anche prendere in giro te stessa e dirti..." Va ben si vede che un po' "*****" lo sono..." e assoliviti. 

Dura rinunciare eh?

Per esempio il mio unico "grande" amore...baciava da dio. Ogni volta che la incrocio scavalcherei le montagne per avere ancora uno dei suoi baci. 
Ogni tanto ci penso e mi rimescolo tutto!


----------



## Old teresa72 (27 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quando lui era così affettuoso con te, qual era la tua sensazione?


Non so descrivertela, mi prendeva tipo tachicardia! E la cosa strana è che non accadeva quando facevamo sesso (stavo per scrivere l'amore ma mi sembra fuori luogo).


----------



## Old teresa72 (27 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Come non capirti!
> 1) Non si può aver tutto dalla vita
> 2) Non si può aver tutto da una persona e si scopre che non si ha tutto quando incrociamo un'altra che "vede" dove l'altro non vede o non vuol vedere.
> 
> ...


 
E' difficile, ma non impossibile! Vero?!?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> E' difficile, ma non impossibile! Vero?!?


Devi essere "UOMO" con le palle. In poche parole: dire: per me mio marito e la mia famiglia valgono tot, sono un bene irrinunciabile, l'amante è solo un mio capricetto, che ha poco valore, ma che costa troppo in termini di ansia, sensi di colpa ecc...ecc...

Che poi io abbia visto uomini gettare la loro famiglia nel cesso per correre dietro alla prima stronza del cazzo che passa...è un'altro paio di maniche. 

Essere fedeli è un sacrificio. 

Poi dai...ogni tanto ti concedi una botta di allegria e sei a posto. 

Ma mi raccomando...ti scongiuro...acqua in bocca con tuo marito. Ok??

Magari anche lui ha fatto le sue e tu non lo sai...ok?

Poi dai diamine...una donna sa come tenere distante un uomo...o sbaglio? Anche lui se ha classe e ha stile...saprà rinunciare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Non so descrivertela, mi prendeva tipo tachicardia! E la cosa strana è che non accadeva quando facevamo sesso (stavo per scrivere l'amore ma mi sembra fuori luogo).


 E con tuo marito da quando non ti accade più?
Neppure ritrovandosi dopo un allontanamento?
Non puoi ricreare una situazione con lui?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (27 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti dai troppa importanza.
> che razza di Dio è quello che per punire TE fà sì che tuo figlio sia malato?
> Un Dio che se la prende con i bambini? Che punisce anzichè perdonare?
> Il Dio che conosco io non è così.
> E nemmeno le guarda le tue miserie.


è lo stesso Dio che mi ha insegnato ad essere disponibile, a cercare di capire i momenti di difficoltà delle persone dalle più vicine alle più lontane, quel Dio che mi dà ogni giorno la forza di avere un sorriso, una parola di conforto per chi è meno fortunato di me, per chi soffre costantemente, per chi lotta con il male, con la salute che non c'è; quel DIo che mi ha insegnato a commuovermi ogni volta che vedo una mamma che abbraccia il suo bimbo ed ogni volta che vedo i miei bimbi dormire tranquilli. lo stesso dio  che mi ha dato tutto questo - credo - da me si aspettasse cose diverse. tutti siamo peccatori, tutti siamo fallibili ma certe cose - da certe persone dotate di "certa sensibilità" sono, a mio avviso, ancora più gravi. Io - come tanti - ho taciuto tutto e ... devo essere stato anche bravo visto che la mia famiglia è ancora lì, unita e forte ma.... una cosa è dirsi di andare avanti con entusiasmo altro è non essere consapevoli del male che si è fatto. Mi rendo conto sia una mia personale concezione, forse inconsciamente voglio costantemente provare dolore... non so, quel che è certo è che non voglio dimenticare perchè almeno questo errore non vorrei davvero più ripeterlo. e la nella mia visione "teleologica" per cui ogni cosa accade per un fine io credo che la malattia del mio bimbo sia capitata per farmi rendere conto che stavo percorrendo un sentiero di vit sbagliato e non solo per il tradimento ma per tutto il modo di intepretare la vita... tutta basata sull'apparire e troppo poco sull'essere.. un abbraccio

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old lordpinceton (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E con tuo marito da quando non ti accade più?
> Neppure ritrovandosi dopo un allontanamento?
> Non puoi ricreare una situazione con lui?


Impossibile. 
Ogni persona può dare ciò che può. 
Ciò che si sente. 
Per me "reagiamo" all'altro in determinati modi.
Non si può far finta a vita.
Come dire..." Aspetta che mi ricordi che alle 13,15 devo abbracciare mia moglie"...o viene dal cuore...o per me, imho, non conta na sega.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> è lo stesso Dio che mi ha insegnato ad essere disponibile, a cercare di capire i momenti di difficoltà delle persone dalle più vicine alle più lontane, quel Dio che mi dà ogni giorno la forza di avere un sorriso, una parola di conforto per chi è meno fortunato di me, per chi soffre costantemente, per chi lotta con il male, con la salute che non c'è; quel DIo che mi ha insegnato a commuovermi ogni volta che vedo una mamma che abbraccia il suo bimbo ed ogni volta che vedo i miei bimbi dormire tranquilli. lo stesso dio che mi ha dato tutto questo - credo - da me si aspettasse cose diverse. tutti siamo peccatori, tutti siamo fallibili ma certe cose - da certe persone dotate di "certa sensibilità" sono, a mio avviso, ancora più gravi. Io - come tanti - ho taciuto tutto e ... devo essere stato anche bravo visto che la mia famiglia è ancora lì, unita e forte ma.... una cosa è dirsi di andare avanti con entusiasmo altro è non essere consapevoli del male che si è fatto. Mi rendo conto sia una mia personale concezione, forse inconsciamente voglio costantemente provare dolore... non so, quel che è certo è che non voglio dimenticare perchè almeno questo errore non vorrei davvero più ripeterlo. e la nella mia visione "teleologica" per cui ogni cosa accade per un fine io credo che la malattia del mio bimbo sia capitata per farmi rendere conto che stavo percorrendo un sentiero di vit sbagliato e non solo per il tradimento ma per tutto il modo di intepretare la vita... tutta basata sull'apparire e troppo poco sull'essere.. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Quello che accade spetta a noi interpretarlo nel modo più positivo e costruttivo per la nostra vita ...ma le cose non accadono perché noi si sappia interpretarle.


----------



## Old giobbe (28 Luglio 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> è lo stesso Dio che mi ha insegnato ad essere disponibile, a cercare di capire i momenti di difficoltà delle persone dalle più vicine alle più lontane, quel Dio che mi dà ogni giorno la forza di avere un sorriso, una parola di conforto per chi è meno fortunato di me, per chi soffre costantemente, per chi lotta con il male, con la salute che non c'è; quel DIo che mi ha insegnato a commuovermi ogni volta che vedo una mamma che abbraccia il suo bimbo ed ogni volta che vedo i miei bimbi dormire tranquilli. lo stesso dio  che mi ha dato tutto questo - credo - da me si aspettasse cose diverse. tutti siamo peccatori, tutti siamo fallibili ma certe cose - da certe persone dotate di "certa sensibilità" sono, a mio avviso, ancora più gravi. Io - come tanti - ho taciuto tutto e ... devo essere stato anche bravo visto che la mia famiglia è ancora lì, unita e forte ma.... una cosa è dirsi di andare avanti con entusiasmo altro è non essere consapevoli del male che si è fatto. Mi rendo conto sia una mia personale concezione, forse inconsciamente voglio costantemente provare dolore... non so, quel che è certo è che non voglio dimenticare perchè almeno questo errore non vorrei davvero più ripeterlo. e la nella mia visione "teleologica" per cui ogni cosa accade per un fine io credo che la malattia del mio bimbo sia capitata per farmi rendere conto che stavo percorrendo un sentiero di vit sbagliato e non solo per il tradimento ma per tutto il modo di intepretare la vita... tutta basata sull'apparire e troppo poco sull'essere.. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro



Adesso ho capito meglio.
Credo che tu stia percorrendo il cammino giusto.
Un abbraccio anche a te.


----------



## Old Giacy62 (28 Luglio 2009)

Non so, forse sono fuori dal mondo io e vivo sulla luna, ma leggendo tutto ho l'impressione che si parla di tradimenti e di amanti, di infedeltà come parlare di noccioline. Il che mi deprime mi crea angoscia.
Scusami Teresa72, vorrei tanto che tu vivessi felice con tuo marito e la tua famiglia, senza "brutti pensieri" in testa. Ti auguro che quello che è dentro di te ( ed è buono )prenda il soprravvento su tutto il resto. 
Un caro saluto a tutti e sopratutto a te.


----------



## Old Giacy62 (28 Luglio 2009)

Non so, forse sono fuori dal mondo io e vivo sulla luna, ma leggendo tutto ho l'impressione che si parla di tradimenti e di amanti, di infedeltà come parlare di noccioline. Il che mi deprime mi crea angoscia.
Scusami Teresa72, vorrei tanto che tu vivessi felice con tuo marito e la tua famiglia, senza "brutti pensieri" in testa. Ti auguro che quello che è dentro di te ( ed è buono )prenda il soprravvento su tutto il resto. 
Un caro saluto a tutti e sopratutto a te.


----------



## Kid (28 Luglio 2009)

Giacy62 ha detto:


> Non so, forse sono fuori dal mondo io e vivo sulla luna, ma leggendo tutto ho l'impressione che si parla di tradimenti e di amanti, di infedeltà come parlare di noccioline. Il che mi deprime mi crea angoscia.
> Scusami Teresa72, vorrei tanto che tu vivessi felice con tuo marito e la tua famiglia, senza "brutti pensieri" in testa. Ti auguro che quello che è dentro di te ( ed è buono )prenda il soprravvento su tutto il resto.
> Un caro saluto a tutti e sopratutto a te.



Concordo con le tue preoccupazioni. L'amore, come molti alti valori, oggi è una cosa facilmente dimenticabile e di secondo piano. Provo disgusto nel leggere di sentimenti spezzati descritti con la stessa superficialità di una partita di cricket. Spesso penso a quale società riceveranno i nostri figli in eredità e mi preoccupo. La gente oggi è banale, frivola, superficiale, spenta, fredda.

Ah dimenticavo, pure io ho tradito...


----------



## Old teresa72 (28 Luglio 2009)

*help!*

Con mio marito va tutto bene, come sempre, ma sto male! Mi sembra di essere come un drogato in crisi d'astinenza! Solo che la mia droga è il mio ex amante! Oggi ho anche cancellato il suo numero di cellulare dal mio, così non cado in tentazione di chiamarlo! Sono anche arrivata a pensare di dirgli che ci avevo ripensato tanto ero disperata... menomale che non l'ho fatto! Io voglio veramente uscirne fuori! Ma vi sembro normale? Sono solo una stupida egoista che vorrebbe avere tutto, botte piena e marito ubriaco! Help!Help!Help!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Con mio marito va tutto bene, come sempre, ma sto male! Mi sembra di essere come un drogato in crisi d'astinenza! Solo che la mia droga è il mio ex amante! Oggi ho anche cancellato il suo numero di cellulare dal mio, così non cado in tentazione di chiamarlo! Sono anche arrivata a pensare di dirgli che ci avevo ripensato tanto ero disperata... menomale che non l'ho fatto! Io voglio veramente uscirne fuori! Ma vi sembro normale? Sono solo una stupida egoista che vorrebbe avere tutto, botte piena e marito ubriaco! Help!Help!Help!


Teresa, capisco bene quello che dici.
Molte volte ci sono ricaduta e ci ho messo mesi, forse anni, a capire cosa non funzionava nella mia relazione precedente.
ti posso solo dire questo: ogni giorno è un giorno guadagnato, e migliore del precedente, esattamente come in una dipendenza. 
Poi c'è il giorno in cui ci ricadi e la cosa terribile è che la 'droga' non fa più lo stesso effetto, ti fa quasi schifo, e così smetti di nuovo, ed è di nuovo difficile come il primo giorno.
Il mio consiglio è di tenere duro.
Vieni qui quando vuoi, sfogati, siamo qui!!!
Dai, le ferie sono quasi arrivate, che farai di bello? 

NB il lavoro su di te, quello che io e Persa/Ritrovata abbiamo incentivato con tante domande, devi farlo e devi farlo tu. Poniti le domande, più domande. Scava dentro.... o non arriverai da nessuna parte. Fallo con un confronto: un'amica, uno psicologo, noi, ma fallo....


----------



## Old teresa72 (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Teresa, capisco bene quello che dici.
> Molte volte ci sono ricaduta e ci ho messo mesi, forse anni, a capire cosa non funzionava nella mia relazione precedente.
> ti posso solo dire questo: ogni giorno è un giorno guadagnato, e migliore del precedente, esattamente come in una dipendenza.
> Poi c'è il giorno in cui ci ricadi e la cosa terribile è che la 'droga' non fa più lo stesso effetto, ti fa quasi schifo, e così smetti di nuovo, ed è di nuovo difficile come il primo giorno.
> ...


io spero che vi rendiate conto di quanto importante sia questo forum! Anche solo rileggere tutti i vostri interventi mi fa stare meglio! E' vero, ogni giorno che passa è un piccolo passo! E devo resistere fino a venerdì, poi per 20 giorni starò lontana dal lavoro! Anche perchè a casa, in famiglia, sto benissimo e sono felice e sicura della decisione presa... E' quì a lavoro che entro in crisi... 
Sto scavando a fondo dentro di me, ma non riesco ad essere molto imparziale per ora! Mezz'ora fa, prima di scrivervi, stavo per telefonare alla mia migliore amica per raccontarle tutto, ma provo vergogna!


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> io spero che vi rendiate conto di quanto importante sia questo forum! Anche solo rileggere tutti i vostri interventi mi fa stare meglio! E' vero, ogni giorno che passa è un piccolo passo! E devo resistere fino a venerdì, poi per 20 giorni starò lontana dal lavoro! Anche perchè a casa, in famiglia, sto benissimo e sono felice e sicura della decisione presa... E' quì a lavoro che entro in crisi...
> Sto scavando a fondo dentro di me, ma non riesco ad essere molto imparziale per ora! Mezz'ora fa, prima di scrivervi, stavo per telefonare alla mia migliore amica per raccontarle tutto, ma provo vergogna!


 punto 1....mai contare i giorni come a dire "devo resistere fino al tal giorno" xche non serve a niente men che meno se te lo ritrovi a lavoro.....elabora qualcosa nella tua testa piuttosto 
punto 2....bisogna sempre avere almeno 1 amico/a del cuore a cui confidare queste cose...mai tenersi tutto  dentro


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> io spero che vi rendiate conto di quanto importante sia questo forum! Anche solo rileggere tutti i vostri interventi mi fa stare meglio! E' vero, ogni giorno che passa è un piccolo passo! E devo resistere fino a venerdì, poi per 20 giorni starò lontana dal lavoro! Anche perchè a casa, in famiglia, sto benissimo e sono felice e sicura della decisione presa... E' quì a lavoro che entro in crisi...
> Sto scavando a fondo dentro di me, ma non riesco ad essere molto imparziale per ora! Mezz'ora fa, prima di scrivervi, stavo per telefonare alla mia migliore amica per raccontarle tutto, ma provo vergogna!


 punto 1....mai contare i giorni come a dire "devo resistere fino al tal giorno" xche non serve a niente men che meno se te lo ritrovi a lavoro.....elabora qualcosa nella tua testa piuttosto 
punto 2....bisogna sempre avere almeno 1 amico/a del cuore a cui confidare queste cose...mai tenersi tutto  dentro


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> io spero che vi rendiate conto di quanto importante sia questo forum! Anche solo rileggere tutti i vostri interventi mi fa stare meglio! E' vero, ogni giorno che passa è un piccolo passo! E devo resistere fino a venerdì, poi per 20 giorni starò lontana dal lavoro! Anche perchè a casa, in famiglia, sto benissimo e sono felice e sicura della decisione presa... E' quì a lavoro che entro in crisi...
> Sto scavando a fondo dentro di me, ma non riesco ad essere molto imparziale per ora! Mezz'ora fa, prima di scrivervi, stavo per telefonare alla mia migliore amica per raccontarle tutto, ma provo vergogna!


 guarda, se può prepararti al futuro, il mio era bravissimo a sparire per un mesetto ogni volta che chiudevo e poi richiamare appena tornava dalle ferie.... 
Il 1° settembre, alle 9 del mattino, drinn drinn 'sono io, non ho potuto fare a meno di pensare a te, come stai?'  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Le amiche mi diedero un ottimo consiglio (che ho seguito, fortunatamente) 'chiudi prima che lui sia stanco di te, se no ti distruggi il cuore' 
In quel momento ho capito cosa stavo vivendo: una cosa senza alcun senso. Nessuno.
La chiusura definitiva con l'amante è avvenuta quando mi ero lasciata ormai da un pò col mio ragazzo (ma l'amante non lo sapeva) e la ragione era che quello che provavamo era troppo diverso. E io ero stanca di girare in tondo su una cosa che non aveva avuto mai senso... 
tieni duro!


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

il consiglio cinico ma terribilmente reale che posso dare
se proprio ci si deve fare un amante che si faccia solo x sesso
almeno e' facile dopo lasciare e la situazione non si fa insostenibile


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il consiglio cinico ma terribilmente reale che posso dare
> se proprio ci si deve fare un amante che si faccia solo x sesso
> almeno e' facile dopo lasciare e la situazione non si fa insostenibile




















 fosse facile non incasinarsi coi sentimenti/non sentimenti, sarei pure d'accordo....


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> fosse facile non incasinarsi coi sentimenti/non sentimenti, sarei pure d'accordo....


 si appunto
piu facile a dirsi che a farsi


----------



## Old teresa72 (28 Luglio 2009)

(Scusate, ma ogni tanto mi scollega, lo fa anche a voi?)

Stavo pensando a cosa non mi manca del mio ex amante ed è proprio il sesso! Forse sono totalmente cretina?! C'era attrazione, ma l'atto finale era normale, banale quasi. 
Di mio marito mi mancherebbe tutto! E' vero, prima era più romantico, più dolce, ed è ciò che mi stava dando l'altro. Sabato mentre mettevo a posto i cassetti delle maglie ho ritrovato un biglietto di auguri scritto da lui nel lontano 2002... mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi... l'ho fatto leggere a mio marito sottolineando che ora non è più così romantico... ed anche lui ha ammesso che è un pò cambiato...
Facciamo l'amore spesso e con molta passione, forse è per questo che non è mai stato importante con l'altro?


----------



## Ingenua (28 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> (Scusate, ma ogni tanto mi scollega, lo fa anche a voi?)
> 
> Stavo pensando a cosa non mi manca del mio ex amante ed è proprio il sesso! Forse sono totalmente cretina?! C'era attrazione, ma l'atto finale era normale, banale quasi.
> Di mio marito mi mancherebbe tutto! E' vero, prima era più romantico, più dolce, ed è ciò che mi stava dando l'altro. Sabato mentre mettevo a posto i cassetti delle maglie ho ritrovato un biglietto di auguri scritto da lui nel lontano 2002... mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi... l'ho fatto leggere a mio marito sottolineando che ora non è più così romantico... ed anche lui ha ammesso che è un pò cambiato...
> Facciamo l'amore spesso e con molta passione, forse è per questo che non è mai stato importante con l'altro?


Che bella cosa! hai fatto benissimo a far leggere il biglietto a tuo marito. Se continuerai a fargli notare in questo modo delicato quello che lui era prima, sicuramente qualcosa cambierà, diventerà probabilmente più "attento" e ritoverà un pò del romantcismo perduto, ne sono sicura!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> (Scusate, ma ogni tanto mi scollega, lo fa anche a voi?)
> 
> Stavo pensando a cosa non mi manca del mio ex amante ed è proprio il sesso! Forse sono totalmente cretina?! C'era attrazione, ma l'atto finale era normale, banale quasi.
> Di mio marito mi mancherebbe tutto! E' vero, prima era più romantico, più dolce, ed è ciò che mi stava dando l'altro. Sabato mentre mettevo a posto i cassetti delle maglie ho ritrovato un biglietto di auguri scritto da lui nel lontano 2002... mi sono venute le lacrime agli occhi... l'ho fatto leggere a mio marito sottolineando che ora non è più così romantico... ed anche lui ha ammesso che è un pò cambiato...
> Facciamo l'amore spesso e con molta passione, forse è per questo che non è mai stato importante con l'altro?


la mia idea è che non ti sei fatta un'amante per sesso.
ecco perchè il sesso non ti manca.
il sesso era la moneta di scambio.
tu mi dai quel di cui ho bisogno, io ti dò il sesso.
Di cosa avevi bisogno? Siamo a coccole e attenzioni e romanticherie e dolcezza.
Aggiungiamo altro? 
Altro che magari non è necessariamente mancanza di tuo marito.
Tipo: ti dava la sensazione di essere bella? Oppure ti dava del tempo per te? O ti dava l'impressione di poter fare tutto????


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il consiglio cinico ma terribilmente reale che posso dare
> se proprio ci si deve fare un amante che si faccia solo x sesso
> almeno e' facile dopo lasciare e la situazione non si fa insostenibile


Ok. Ma converrai che per loro, le donne, una storietta solo di sesso, dura molto poco. Il mio cinismo sta nello sparire prima che si innamorino. Non voglio che soffrano per niente. E che rovinino un bel gioco, tra adulteri consenzienti. Cioè...loro mi hanno detto: " Tu poi lo metti via, e chiudi i pantaloni, prenderlo è un affare molto più complicato che metterlo". Ho come la vaga idea, che quando loro si lasciano andare totalmente, poi non sono più capaci di fare a meno di te. Non penso che loro siano tanto capaci di darla a uno di cui non gliene frega niente. O per lo meno dopo comincia a fregargliene qualcosa.


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

x me invece ti sei fatta l'amante anche x autoconvicerti che piaci ancora e non solo a tuo marito.....d'altronde le donne sposate tra i 30 e i 40 sentono molto questa cosa


----------



## Old teresa72 (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la mia idea è che non ti sei fatta un'amante per sesso.
> ecco perchè il sesso non ti manca.
> il sesso era la moneta di scambio.
> tu mi dai quel di cui ho bisogno, io ti dò il sesso.
> ...


mi ha "attaccata" in un momento molto particolare per me... stavo ricominciando a prendermi cura di me stessa (dopo 3 anni dalla gravidanza) e mi ha fatta sicuramente sentire bella e speciale! Classico eh? Mi ha fatta sentire viva, come una ragazzina, senza pensieri!


----------



## Old teresa72 (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x me invece ti sei fatta l'amante anche x autoconvicerti che piaci ancora e non solo a tuo marito.....d'altronde le donne sposate tra i 30 e i 40 sentono molto questa cosa


comincio ad esserne convinta anche io... ma è veramente da stronze!


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> comincio ad esserne convinta anche io... ma è veramente da stronze!


 sara da stronze ma non fai niente di diverso dalla stragrande maggioranza delle donne sposate di quella fascia d'eta'


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sara da stronze ma non fai niente di diverso dalla stragrande maggioranza delle donne sposate di quella fascia d'eta'


 ah però


----------



## Old teresa72 (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sara da stronze ma non fai niente di diverso dalla stragrande maggioranza delle donne sposate di quella fascia d'eta'


Non pensavo fossimo così tante! Comunque era meglio se rientravo nella minoranza!


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah però


 basta un p'o' d'obbiettivita x ammettere che non dico una cazzata


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Non pensavo fossimo così tante! Comunque era meglio se rientravo nella minoranza!


 secondo me si.......le donne sono strane forti


----------



## Old teresa72 (28 Luglio 2009)

me ne sto rendendo conto, forse dovremmo nascere con il libretto delle istruzioni!


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> basta un p'o' d'obbiettivita x ammettere che non dico una cazzata


 più che obiettiva dovrei avere una conoscenza di percentuali che non posseggo .
non mi risulta;
se lo affermi su basi solide puoi anche avere ragione , certo non mi suona per niente bene


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Teresa, ma se avevi bisogno di conferme sulla tua avvenenza, perchè non hai nemmeno provato a chiederle a casa? 
perchè ti sei subito rivolta fuori? 
Lui è arrivato al momento giusto, ma non pensi che forse avevi lasciato segnali inconsci?


----------



## Old teresa72 (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Teresa, ma se avevi bisogno di conferme sulla tua avvenenza, perchè non hai nemmeno provato a chiederle a casa?
> perchè ti sei subito rivolta fuori?
> Lui è arrivato al momento giusto, ma non pensi che forse avevi lasciato segnali inconsci?


E' quì che mi preoccupo! In casa conferme mio marito me le dava. Non mi ha mai fatto mancare il complimento... come stai bene vestita così... truccati sempre così che ti risaltano gli occhi... Non credo di essermi rivolta subito fuori... non credo


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Teresa, ma se avevi bisogno di conferme sulla tua avvenenza, perchè non hai nemmeno provato a chiederle a casa?
> perchè ti sei subito rivolta fuori?


 da donna dovresti saperlo meglio di me che voi (donne) cercate da piu "lidi" apprezzamenti vari.....stessa cosa e' x il sesso o x i tradimenti.....


----------



## Minerva (28 Luglio 2009)

*azzardo*

non sarà "unisex" questa ricerca di apprezzamenti esterni?


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Luglio 2009)

e' piu femminile questa caratteristica secondo me....cio nn vuol dire che gli uomini ne siano esenti eh....pero la vedo piu come caratteristica delle donne


----------



## Grande82 (28 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sarà "unisex" questa ricerca di apprezzamenti esterni?








 vedo e rilancio...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Non pensavo fossimo così tante! Comunque era meglio se rientravo nella minoranza!


Mah...tante fanno e non dicono. Logico no? Per me è rientrare dopo il grande sconquasso della maternità e rimettersi in gioco. Vedi se è il marito a dirti che sei una figona ha un sapore diverso dal sentirselo dire da uno sconosciuto. Insomma tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino. Poi ovvio se la situazione ti sfugge di mano sei fottuta. Diventa na droga. Poi magari...sarà anche l'occasione. Insomma per coltivare una relazione come si deve ci vuole tempo libero. Se non ne hai...come fai? 

Dicono che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro e la donna t... ( nessuna offesa...complimento).

Insomma dai..per il fatto che ti sposi ti leghi ad un uomo. Mi pare normale che poi incroci uomini che potrebbero essere meglio di lui...

Secondo me non senti più il bisogno di certe cose...e le stai lasciando perdere...se il tuo amante ti lascia in pace...sei a posto...

lontano dagli occhi lontano dal cuore...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Mah...tante fanno e non dicono. Logico no? Per me è rientrare dopo il grande sconquasso della maternità e rimettersi in gioco. Vedi se è il marito a dirti che sei una figona ha un sapore diverso dal sentirselo dire da uno sconosciuto. Insomma tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino. Poi ovvio se la situazione ti sfugge di mano sei fottuta. Diventa na droga. Poi magari...sarà anche l'occasione. Insomma per coltivare una relazione come si deve ci vuole tempo libero. Se non ne hai...come fai?
> 
> Dicono che l'occasione fa l'uomo ladro e la donna t... ( nessuna offesa...complimento).
> 
> ...


lord, scherzi, scherzi ma sotto, sotto ci hai sempre 'sto disprezzo per le donne. l'ho notato in più post quindi non è una semplice impressione la mia.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lord, scherzi, scherzi ma sotto, sotto ci hai sempre 'sto disprezzo per le donne. l'ho notato in più post quindi non è una semplice impressione la mia.


Tu dici? Io non me ne accorgo. Può darsi che sia un retaggio psicanalitico del pessimo rapporto avuto con mia madre. Magari frequantando voi guarisco...chi lo sa? Però se mi guardo dentro, sono davvero poche le donne per cui io ho provato una stima incondizionata. 
E che ci posso fare??

O meglio come dovrei essere? 

Come dovrei comportarmi?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Cioè...rileggendo cosa scrive l'amica teresa...io provo solo tenerezza...come dire...dai stai calma...non è successo niente...nessuna carneficina...nessuna vittima...stai tranquilla...mettiti in riga e tira oltre. Cioè...mi pare che sia tutto normale e ok...nello standard di come io ho conosciuto la vita. 

Mica la disprezzo, nè l'ammiro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> lord, scherzi, scherzi ma sotto, sotto ci hai sempre 'sto disprezzo per le donne. l'ho notato in più post quindi non è una semplice impressione la mia.


 Non l'hai notato solo tu.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (28 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non l'hai notato solo tu.


Dicono che chi disprezza compra...ovvio...per le stupide non posso avere molta considerazione...ma ovvio...quelle che me la danno...le rispetto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Dicono che chi disprezza compra...ovvio...per le stupide non posso avere molta considerazione...ma ovvio...quelle che me la danno...le rispetto...


Chi ti rifiuta è poco intelligente?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chi ti rifiuta è poco intelligente?


Che ne so?
Io sono così e stop.
Gli altri non mi accettano? Cazzi loro.

Una fatica improba passare la vita a tentare di farsi amare dagli altri.

L'amore o è gratis o non vale na sega.


----------



## Old Giacy62 (29 Luglio 2009)

Ciao Teresa72, non mollare, ti raccomando !!!!
E le tue ferie fai in modo che siano....terapeutiche.
Io faccio il tifo per la famiglia ( l'hai capito no ? )
Coraggio allora !!!!!!
E non voltarti MAI


----------



## Old teresa72 (29 Luglio 2009)

*uno spiraglio di luce...*

Buongiorno! Stamani mi sento meglio... Ho iniziato ad analizzare la mia vita ed i miei comportamenti... ho deciso che non posso perdere tempo a colpevolizzarmi per le cazzate che ho fatto ma devo agire e porvi rimedio! Chi ci dice quanto tempo abbiamo? Ho chiamato una cara amica con la quale non mi ero comportata bene (anche se fino a ieri credevo fosse lei dalla parte del torto!) e le ho chiesto scusa, le ho aperto il mio cuore senza pensare troppo al mio orgoglio e ne è rimasta contenta e colpita (da me non se lo sarebbe mai aspettato!). Non ha niente a che fare con il mio tradimento, ma è un altro piccolo passo verso la consapevolezza di me stessa!


----------



## Old Giacy62 (29 Luglio 2009)

Brava teresa, il piede di partenza  è quello giusto !!!
UMILTA' !!


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

ma cosa c'entra l'umilta' in sta storia?


----------



## Old Giacy62 (29 Luglio 2009)

Volevo ricordardi che io sono  (fai finta che sono tuo marito ), perchè lho scoperto da circa un mese che aveva un flirt con un'altro. Sono dall'altra parte dunque, se posso aiutarti lo farò volentieri, e se tu puoi aiutami pure tu. Ciao


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

Giacy62 ha detto:


> Volevo ricordardi che io sono (fai finta che sono tuo marito ), perchè lho scoperto da circa un mese che aveva un flirt con un'altro. Sono dall'altra parte dunque, se posso aiutarti lo farò volentieri, e se tu puoi aiutami pure tu. Ciao


 cielo mio marito!!


----------



## Old teresa72 (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra l'umilta' in sta storia?


per me non si tratta di umiltà ma di guardarmi dentro! E' vero che non basta dire è finita perchè finisca veramente! Ne devo essere convinta e consapevole, giusto?


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> per me non si tratta di umiltà ma di guardarmi dentro! E' vero che non basta dire è finita perchè finisca veramente! Ne devo essere convinta e consapevole, giusto?


 ecco questa cosa gia la capisco meglio......giustissimo cmq


----------



## Old teresa72 (29 Luglio 2009)

Giacy62 ha detto:


> Volevo ricordardi che io sono (fai finta che sono tuo marito ), perchè lho scoperto da circa un mese che aveva un flirt con un'altro. Sono dall'altra parte dunque, se posso aiutarti lo farò volentieri, e se tu puoi aiutami pure tu. Ciao


Se posso in qualche modo ricambiare lo faccio volentieri... io qui ho trovato una spinta in più per la mia decisione... ma non so quanto possa aiutarti in questo momento... credo di essere ancora alla partenza del mio percorso, e da quì al capolinea la strada è lunga!


----------



## Old Giacy62 (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra l'umilta' in sta storia?


 Ciao Alexandro
Centra centra, è stata umile e ha messo da parte il suo orgoglio con la sua "amica", ti sembra poco ? Secondo me è un grande passo per andare...avanti. Secondo mè, per carità, poi ognuno abbiamo i nostri modi di vedere, e di pensare.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

Giacy62 ha detto:


> Ciao Alexandro
> Centra centra, è stata umile e ha messo da parte il suo orgoglio con la sua "amica", ti sembra poco ? Secondo me è un grande passo per andare...avanti. Secondo mè, per carità, poi ognuno abbiamo i nostri modi di vedere, e di pensare.


 io non vedo umilta' in questo caso
in genere chi non  confida con le amiche un tradimento o si trattiene nel farlo lo fa x vergogna o x paura di subire la solita ramanzina.......


----------



## Old Giacy62 (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io non vedo umilta' in questo caso
> in genere chi non confida con le amiche un tradimento o si trattiene nel farlo lo fa x vergogna o x paura di subire la solita ramanzina.......


Si, condivido, non hai torto !


----------



## Old teresa72 (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io non vedo umilta' in questo caso
> in genere chi non confida con le amiche un tradimento o si trattiene nel farlo lo fa x vergogna o x paura di subire la solita ramanzina.......


Scusate, forse mi sono espressa male... la storia della mia amica non ha niente a che vedere con il mio tradimento, riguarda solo lei, e me che in un certo senso ho " tradito" la sua amicizia, quando ho detto che le ho aperto il mio cuore intendevo al riguardo del nostro allontanamento e del mio comportamento sbagliato nei suoi confronti. 

Concordo pienamente con te sul fatto che non ho confidato a nessuna amica la mia storia perchè provo vergogna! E sicuramente fino a qualche giorno fa anche per paura che mi "brontolassero"!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io non vedo umilta' in questo caso
> in genere chi non confida con le amiche un tradimento o si trattiene nel farlo lo fa x vergogna o x paura di subire la solita ramanzina.......


O peggio perchè, l'amica magari "invidiosa"...non spifferi tutto alle altre...e inizino a volare le pietre..


----------



## Old teresa72 (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> O peggio perchè, l'amica magari "invidiosa"...non spifferi tutto alle altre...e inizino a volare le pietre..


Devo concordare con chi ti ha già detto di essere un pò prevenuto nei nostri (nel senso di donne) confronti! Ma adoro i tuoi interventi! Sono sempre così pungenti ed acuti! Mi sembri la classica "pulce nell'orecchio". (E' un complimento!)


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Devo concordare con chi ti ha già detto di essere un pò prevenuto nei nostri (nel senso di donne) confronti! Ma adoro i tuoi interventi! Sono sempre così pungenti ed acuti! Mi sembri la classica "pulce nell'orecchio". (E' un complimento!)


Ma certo...che è un complimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	












In genere mi becco del tafano fastidioso 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Vuoi mettere?

Non sono prevenuto, ma diffidente...non si sa mai...

Esistono donne terribili! Ti prendono, ti fanno il lavaggio del cervello, ti usano e gettano, e tu resti con un pugno di mosche. E non gliene frega niente se hanno :
1) Portato via un marito ad una moglie
2) Portato via un padre a dei figli
3) Distrutto una famiglia.

Insomma quando hai provato sulla tua pelle la perfidia femminile, ti riempi di antidoti...così se una vipera arriva e ti morde...le ridi in faccia...e le fai..." Te non mi avrai!"...

Mi fido solo di quelle che rispettano enormemente la mia condizione di uomo sposato. Capisci? 

Poi...cavoli...lo sport preferito di mia moglie quando fa salotto in casa mia con le sue amiche...è spettegolare di quella che non c'è.

A che pro?


----------



## Old teresa72 (30 Luglio 2009)

*le foto delle nozze...*

Ieri sera ho ripreso le nostre foto del matrimonio... e abbiamo commentato insieme quanto siamo "cambiati" (gli anni passano impietosi!). Avevo uno sguardo in quelle foto... lo voglio ritrovare... solo per mio marito... E' bellissimo! Più di prima! E mi stupisco veramente di come ho fatto... il lavoro interiore continua ma anche la speranza di venirne fuori! Sono due giorni che non piango!


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho ripreso le nostre foto del matrimonio... e abbiamo commentato insieme quanto siamo "cambiati" (gli anni passano impietosi!). Avevo uno sguardo in quelle foto... lo voglio ritrovare... solo per mio marito... E' bellissimo! Più di prima! E mi stupisco veramente di come ho fatto... il lavoro interiore continua ma anche la speranza di venirne fuori! Sono due giorni che non piango!


 xche secondo te si tradisce x uno piu bello?..non c'entra quasi una mazza


----------



## Ingenua (30 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche secondo te si tradisce x uno piu bello?..non c'entra quasi una mazza


Probabilmente non intende che il marito è bello!!!!! secondo me intendeva che si è rivista con uno sguardo bellissimo, da persona innamorata e con molto entusiasmo. Vuole ritrovare quello...


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Luglio 2009)

ingenua ha detto:


> Probabilmente non intende che il marito è bello!!!!! secondo me intendeva che si è rivista con uno sguardo bellissimo, da persona innamorata e con molto entusiasmo. Vuole ritrovare quello...


 non voglio fare il disfattista
ma e' probabile che lo ritrovi e poi dopo un p'o lo riperda......gira e rigira va cosi in genere.....opinione mia ovviamente


----------



## Old teresa72 (30 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non voglio fare il disfattista
> ma e' probabile che lo ritrovi e poi dopo un p'o lo riperda......gira e rigira va cosi in genere.....opinione mia ovviamente


scusate, ma ultimamente non riesco più a farmi capire da nessuno. Ingenua ha capito a cosa mi riferivo, certo che non si tradisce per uno più bello (forse a 15 anni può succedere!). Io invece credo che ritrovare quello sguardo negli occhi di entrambi sarebbe un passo notevole (o per lo meno lo spero). Sul futuro non posso giurare di non perderlo, visti i trascorsi, ma posso provare a far si che non accada, nè a me nè a lui! Voglio ritrovare la donna che ero prima.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2009)

teresa72 ha detto:


> scusate, ma ultimamente non riesco più a farmi capire da nessuno. Ingenua ha capito a cosa mi riferivo, certo che non si tradisce per uno più bello (forse a 15 anni può succedere!). Io invece credo che ritrovare quello sguardo negli occhi di entrambi sarebbe un passo notevole (o per lo meno lo spero). Sul futuro non posso giurare di non perderlo, visti i trascorsi, ma posso provare a far si che non accada, nè a me nè a lui! *Voglio ritrovare la donna che ero prima*.


 Meglio una nuova che tenga conto dell'esperienza.


----------



## Old teresa72 (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Meglio una nuova che tenga conto dell'esperienza.


E' vero! Non devo cancellare quel che ho fatto ma trarne insegnamento!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (8 Agosto 2009)

Scrivo pigiando i tastini con la lingua perchè mi sono cadute le braccia.

Ma come si fa a spu*****re (scusate l'espressione, a quest'ora non me ne viene in mente una diversa) un matrimonio descritto qui come idilliaco?

Boh, io non vi capisco.

Io e mio marito non eravamo certo in questa situazione quando ho scoperto la tresca.
Ma se da una parte ho sofferto tantissimo, la consapevolezza che il mio fosse diventato una schifezza di matrimonio, mi ha aiutata un pochino ad andare avanti.

Non immagino neanche quanto potrebbe essere devastante il dolore di un coniuge che si scopre tradito non avendo mai fatto mancare NIENTE alla propria compagna.

Teresa, spero davvero che tu riesca a fare chiarezza.


----------

